# Folding@Home 2018: Gigabyte-Faltwoche zum Welt-Krebstag mit tollen Preisen



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. Januar 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Folding@Home 2018: Gigabyte-Faltwoche zum Welt-Krebstag mit tollen Preisen*

						Bei dem von der Stanford University betriebenem Projekt Folding@Home wird die Rechenleistung der PCs aller Teilnehmer dafür genutzt, um die räumliche Struktur und den Faltprozess von Proteinen zu erforschen. Man erhofft sich dadurch Heilungsansätze für Krankheiten, wozu Krebs und Alzheimer zählen. Anlässlich des Welt-Krebstags am 4. Februar hat das PCGH-Team #70335 Großes vor und ruft zu einer gezielten Faltaktion auf. Gigabyte unterstützt das Vorhaben und stellt Sachpreise bereit.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Folding@Home 2018: Gigabyte-Faltwoche zum Welt-Krebstag mit tollen Preisen*


----------



## TeKila (29. Januar 2018)

Da sollten die ganzen Miner mal für den guten Zweck rechnen lassen, haben schon genug Geld gemacht


----------



## knightmare80 (29. Januar 2018)

TeKila schrieb:


> Da sollten die ganzen Miner mal für den guten Zweck rechnen lassen, haben schon genug Geld gemacht



Wenn das so einfach wäre.... leider ist das etwas total anderes und ohne pciex 4.0 kein Spaß 😩


----------



## TeKila (29. Januar 2018)

knightmare80 schrieb:


> Wenn das so einfach wäre.... leider ist das etwas total anderes und ohne pciex 4.0 kein Spaß 😩



Schon klar, dass die auf Mining eingestellten und angeschlossenen GPUs nicht die optimale Leistung für Folding bieten, aber bei dieser Anzahl gleicht sich das glaub locker wieder aus


----------



## sterreich (29. Januar 2018)

> Die Grafikkarte wird unter den zehn Teilnehmer ausgelost, die in der Faltwoche vom 04.02. bis zum 11.02. die allermeisten Punkte für das Projekt beigetragen, also die höchste Rechenleistung aller Teammitglieder zur Verfügung gestellt haben.


Während ich die Motivation dahinter verstehen kann, ist es mMn nicht ganz durchdacht, vor allem wenn man bedenkt das hohe Punktezahlen primär mit GPUs erreicht werden.

Wer wird hier ganz oben stehen? Entweder jemand mit Zugang zu seeeeehr vielen PCs (Firmen-/Uninetzwerk). Wer in der Position ist das legal zu tun dürfte gut verdienen und bei entsprechendem Interesse einen besser ausgestatteten PC zuhause haben.
Oder jemand mit einer entsprechenden Zahl an Mining-Rigs. Der hat an einem Tag mehr gefoldet als es ein "Normalo" über den gesamten Zeitraum könnte. Was mit der Karte dann passiert kann man sich denken.

Für den unwahrscheinlichen Fall, das nur "normale" User mitmachen werden ganz oben Leute sein, die schon etwas besseres als eine 1060 verbaut haben. Da landet sie dann im Zweitrechner oder in der Bucht.

Natürlich geht es in erster Linie um den guten Zweck. Aber Motivation durch die Preise gibt es dadurch deutlich weniger. Jemand, der sich über die Karte ernsthaft freuen würde, hat eigentlich keine Chance sie zu gewinnen.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## brooker (29. Januar 2018)

... ich freue mich sehr darüber, dass es auch dieses Jahr zur Folding-Aktion gegen den Krebs ein Gewinnspiel gibt! Danke PCGH


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Januar 2018)

Danke *PCGH_Stephan*,

Das ist eine schöne Aktion von Dir und den Partnerfirmen. Ein Dank dafür und allen Faltern viel Erfolg und keine Schäden. 
Ich habe die Hardware schon lange nicht mehr auf maximale Faltleistung gestellt, sondern falte lieber etwas langsamer, 
dafür kühler und leiser.


----------



## Hasestab (29. Januar 2018)

Die Punkte fürs Team werden auch gezählt wenn man nicht am Gewinnspiel teilnimmt?
 Ansonsten geht die Karte definitiv in Fopasa fals ich der glückliche sein sollte.

Gruss Hase


----------



## brooker (29. Januar 2018)

... klar in eine Folding Partnerschaft. Ich bekomme ja keine erschwingliche Grafikkarte mehr im Handel. :o/


----------



## Drake802 (30. Januar 2018)

sterreich schrieb:


> Während ich die Motivation dahinter verstehen kann, ist es mMn nicht ganz durchdacht, vor allem wenn man bedenkt das hohe Punktezahlen primär mit GPUs erreicht werden.
> 
> Wer wird hier ganz oben stehen? Entweder jemand mit Zugang zu seeeeehr vielen PCs (Firmen-/Uninetzwerk). Wer in der Position ist das legal zu tun dürfte gut verdienen und bei entsprechendem Interesse einen besser ausgestatteten PC zuhause haben.
> Oder jemand mit einer entsprechenden Zahl an Mining-Rigs. Der hat an einem Tag mehr gefoldet als es ein "Normalo" über den gesamten Zeitraum könnte. Was mit der Karte dann passiert kann man sich denken.
> ...



Genau das habe ich mir auch gedacht. Klar geht es um einen guten Zweck aber motivationssteigernd / fair / sinnvoll ist diese Regelung eindeutig nicht.


----------



## Blom (30. Januar 2018)

schade, ich hätte mir für diese Aktion eigentlich eine 1080ti geholt


----------



## brooker (30. Januar 2018)

Blom schrieb:


> schade, ich hätte mir für diese Aktion eigentlich eine 1080ti geholt


Warum schade?


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Januar 2018)

brooker schrieb:


> Warum schade?



Weil er dafür keine Bank überfallen will ??


----------



## bastian123f (30. Januar 2018)

Drake802 schrieb:


> Genau das habe ich mir auch gedacht. Klar geht es um einen guten Zweck aber motivationssteigernd / fair / sinnvoll ist diese Regelung eindeutig nicht.


Bei mir auch. Aber ich finde es trotzdem Ok. 
Bei ner Verlosung an einen beliebigen Folder hätte ich jetzt mehr Motivation. Aber ich bin so oder so dabei. Egal ob Preise oder nicht.

Auf jeden Fall eine Top Aktion und einen herzlichen Dank an Gigabyte.


----------



## ruessel_beutler (30. Januar 2018)

Ich hab noch nicht ganz verstanden, wie Teilnehmen kann...
Die Software läuft, mein Rechner folded aktuell fröhlich drauf los. Aber aktuell bin ich noch nicht im Team aufgelistet.
Einen Forums-Acc. bei EXTREME Overclocking Forums - Learn To Overclock Your PC Hardware habe ich erstellt, aber wie verknüpfe ich diesen nun mit meinem Folding@home-Acc?


----------



## therealjeanpuetz (30. Januar 2018)

ruessel_beutler schrieb:


> Ich hab noch nicht ganz verstanden, wie Teilnehmen kann...
> Die Software läuft, mein Rechner folded aktuell fröhlich drauf los. Aber aktuell bin ich noch nicht im Team aufgelistet.
> Einen Forums-Acc. bei EXTREME Overclocking Forums - Learn To Overclock Your PC Hardware habe ich erstellt, aber wie verknüpfe ich diesen nun mit meinem Folding@home-Acc?



Check mal die Anleitung hier aus: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...nrichtung-fah-client-7-4-4-a.html#post7090599
Das wichtigste ist die "Teamnumber: 70335" einzutragen, dann landest du automatisch im Pott.

Zusätzlich musst du ca einen Tag warten, denn die DB von Standford zu extremeoverclocking.com wird natürlich nicht in Echtzeit aktualisiert!
Entsprechend deiner Falt-Leistung wirst du in der Team-Liste auftauchen: PC Games Hardware Individual Users List - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Viel Spaß beim Falten gegen den Krebs!


----------



## Jobsti84 (30. Januar 2018)

Bin dabei


----------



## Kazadbaruk (30. Januar 2018)

Guude,
bin dann auch mal dabei, natürlich auch nur unter ferner liefen. Mit nem I7 2600 und einer GTX 1060 
liege ich ziemlich weit hinten^^ und ob jetzt dieses model der Gewinn ausschüttung oder eine andere
folden soll helfen "I hope so"
GUtes falten
Kaz


----------



## Jobsti84 (30. Januar 2018)

Habe diesmal neben der RX 480 sogar noch ne RX580 am werkeln.
dafür bleiben die ganzen alten Schinken diesmal aus


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (30. Januar 2018)

*Update: Ein Versand in die Schweiz ist dieses Mal leider nicht möglich. Wer teilnimmt, muss eine Adresse in Deutschland oder Österreich angeben.*

Wie ich an anderer Stelle im Forum schon geschrieben habe, wollte  ich die Ankündigung eigentlich letzte Woche schon veröffentlichen, was  mir aber wegen Krankheit (Grippe) nicht möglich war. Daher habe ich mich  dafür entschieden, ohne Absprache mit den F@H-Mods keine Experimente bei den Teilnahmebedingungen  vorzunehmen und den Artikel so bald wie möglich zu veröffentlichen.

Die Befürchtung, dass GPU-Miner den F@H-Wettbewerb kapern, sehe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Erstens waren bereits bei der vergangenen Faltwoche sehr viele regelmäßig aktive Falter vorne dabei, zweitens rechnet sich die Teilnahme für einen nur am Profit orientierten Miner meines Erachtens nicht.

Kleines Rechenbeispiel: Die Grafikkarte ist aktuell ab 420 Euro lieferbar. Gemessen an der vergangenen Faltwoche benötigt man wohl rund 15 Millionen Punkte, um sich mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit eine Top-10-Platzierung zu sichern. Das entspricht gemäß PPD-Benchmark-Tabelle dem 24/7-Betrieb von drei Oberklasse-/High-End-Grafikkarten. Wenn wir für so ein Setup mal mit 800 Watt und 0,25 €/kWh (in etwa der Mittelwert für DE und Ö) rechnen, dann sind das tägliche Stromkosten von rund 5 Euro, in der Woche also 35 Euro. Diese auf jeden Fall zu stemmenden Kosten stehen einer 10-Prozent-Chance auf die 420-Euro-Grafikkarte gegenüber. Stellt man der Gewinnchance von 10 Prozent dem Wert gegenüber sind das 42 Euro, also lediglich 7 Euro virtueller Gewinn in einer Woche bzw. 1 Euro pro Tag. Ein am Profit orientierter Miner kann aktuell sicherlich mehr als 1 Euro Gewinn pro Tag realisieren und hat außerdem diesen Gewinn spätestens nach der Auszahlung bei einer Börse sicher (statt virtuell wie beim Hauptpreis bei der Faltwoche). Beim F@H-Wettbewerb tritt selbst bei einer Top-10-Platzierung nur zu 10 % der Fall ein, der ihm einen Vorteil gegenüber dem Mining bringt.

Sollte ein Miner hingegen nicht am Profit interessiert sein, sondern das F@H-Projekt und das PCGH-Team unterstützen wollen und deshalb mitmachen, dann wäre das ja durchaus im Sinne der Faltwoche. Die Rechenleistung ist in jedem Fall wertvoll für die Stanford-Universität und was jemand mit seiner Hardware macht, wenn sie nicht für F@H genutzt wird, ist für das Projekt nicht relevant.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Januar 2018)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> *... *was  mir aber wegen Krankheit (Grippe) nicht möglich war.....


Gute Besserung und lass Dich nicht stressen! 

Liebe Schweizer, 

wenn Ihr eine deutsche Adresse sucht, ich habe eine und sende Euch eventuelle Gewinne 
unverzüglich und kostenfrei weiter. An sowas soll es doch nicht scheitern, wenn es noch 
regelkonform ist, Stephan, ansonsten lege ein böse schauendes Veto ein 

Lieben Gruß an alle Falter und Organisatoren


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Januar 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Gute Besserung und lass Dich nicht stressen!
> 
> Liebe Schweizer,
> 
> ...


Danke für dein Angebot, aber ich muss leider meine Landsleute trotzdem warnen:
Pakete deren Wert 50Fr. übersteigen bezahlt man Einfuhrzoll drauf > der grosse Hacken an der Sache daran ist dass zum eigentlichen Warenwert die Versankosten dazugerechnet werden. 

Wenn einer von euch zu den glücklichen Gewinner gehört, lasst den Gwinn an eine deutsche oder östereichische Adresse liefern und holt es selber ab bzw. lasst es euch von jemandem mitbringen > mit Ausnahme des Hauptgewinns seit ihr so locker im zollfreien Betrag drin (der zollfreie Betrag pro Person war irgendwas um die 300Fr. rum).


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Januar 2018)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Danke für dein Angebot, aber ich muss leider meine Landsleute trotzdem warnen.


Das ist natürlich ein Argument, dann ist Hannover denkbar ungünstig


----------



## moreply (30. Januar 2018)

Ich biete mich ebenfalls zur Abholung an. München ist ja was näher dran


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Januar 2018)

Falls der Gewinner bis Pfingsten Geduld hat kann ich es sogar selber holen kommen > bin über Pfingsten im Schwarzwald am K1600-Treffen und hab da ein paar sehr gute Freunde die es mir mitbringen würden.


----------



## foldinghomealone (31. Januar 2018)

Super Sache das.

Werde mein bestes geben und hoffe, dass ich wieder wie letztes Mal in den Top 10 landen werde...
Würde mir trotzdem wünschen, dass der Hauptpreis unter den Top 20 oder 30 verlost werden würde.


----------



## Blom (31. Januar 2018)

brooker schrieb:


> Warum schade?



Schade deshalb, weil ich warten wollte bis sie noch was günstiger werden, hat ja super funktioniert und jetzt hol ich mir sicher keine mehr 
Mit meiner RX480 habe ich über die gesamte Woche ca 2mio Punkte gemacht, die 1080ti haut ja täglich 1mio oder mehr raus.


----------



## 0815klimshuck (31. Januar 2018)

Super Aktion ! ! !

bin auch wieder dabei


----------



## brooker (31. Januar 2018)

Blom schrieb:


> Schade deshalb, weil ich warten wollte bis sie noch was günstiger werden, hat ja super funktioniert und jetzt hol ich mir sicher keine mehr
> Mit meiner RX480 habe ich über die gesamte Woche ca 2mio Punkte gemacht, die 1080ti haut ja täglich 1mio oder mehr raus.



... es ist wie immer, warten lohnt nicht


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Februar 2018)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Super Sache das.
> 
> Werde mein bestes geben und hoffe, dass ich wieder wie letztes Mal in den Top 10 landen werde...
> Würde mir trotzdem wünschen, dass der Hauptpreis unter den Top 20 oder 30 verlost werden würde.



Wo ist da der Unterschied, es könnten 40, 50 oder sogar 100 sein oder noch mehr? Klar soll die Höchstleistung belohnt werden aber wenn man mitliest haben die Anwärter meist bessere Karten am Start und was soll der Rest denken der mit älteren Klamotten am Start ist, nicht 24/7 bietet oder mehrere Knechte gleichzeitig nutzen könnte.

Die Masse macht mit aus Spaß an der Freude oder etwas gutes zu tun. Der Weg ist das Ziel also damit das Team zu unterstützen und vielleicht etwas gegen böse Krankheiten getan zu haben. Vielleicht sponsert PCGH ja noch einen Sonderpreis wie zb. den gefüllten Staubsaugerbeutel der Fußbodenkosmetikabteilung oder den Inhalt des Papierkorbes vom Chef


----------



## foldinghomealone (1. Februar 2018)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wo ist da der Unterschied, es könnten 40, 50 oder sogar 100 sein oder noch mehr?



Meiner Meinung nach sollte es sich eben um ein auf Faltleistung bezogenes Gewinnspiel handeln und nicht um eine Verlosung an alle Teilnehmer.

Ich denke, dass Top30 ein geeigneter Ansatz sein könnte:
- Es ist als Nicht-HC-Falter nicht möglich in die Top10 zu kommen. Ich nehme an, dass man mindestens 3 GPUs benötigt um es zu schaffen --> Erweiterung der Gewinnplätze
- Es sollte auch jemanden mit guter Mittelklasse-HW möglich sein, am Gewinnspiel teilzunehmen.

Ich habe geistig mal eine 1060 6GB vor Auge, die 400'PPD macht. Ich nehme an, dass man eine 1060 im 24/7-Betrieb benötigt, um die Top30 zu erreichen. (Derzeit sind's ca. 180'PPD für Top30).
Deshalb habe ich die Top30 vorgeschlagen. 
Oder als ähnlicher Vorschlag: Es darf jeder teilnehmen, der im Durchschnitt 400'PPD (also 2,8Mio Punkte über die Woche) macht.

Eine Begrenzung auf 'leistungsstärkere' Teilnehmer halte ich hingegen schon für sinnvoll und wichtig. 
Es geht bei dem Gewinnspiel ums Falten und deshalb sollte Falt-Leistung auch belohnt werden. 


-


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Februar 2018)

Ich habe es ja nicht abgestritten das Leistung belohnt werden soll. Es war ja nur als Randnotiz das jemand der nicht so " verrückt " ist und nur einen älteren Rechner besitzt der nur sporadisch 24 Std. am Stück laufen kann niemals auch nur annähernd in den Bereich kommen könnte um sich mit einem Gewinn die Hardware zu verbessern. Aber ist ja letztlich egal da ein sinnvollerer Sinn im Vordergrund steht


----------



## brooker (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Folding@Home 2018: Gigabyte-Faltwoche zum Welt-Krebstag mit tollen Preisen - Start am Sonntag*

... der Countdown läuft. Ran und die Rechner und mitgemacht: *"Gamer folden gegen den Krebs 2018"*


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Februar 2018)

Noch ist Zeit zum eingrooven und um alles warm zu fahren damit sich nachher kein Falter entfaltet


----------



## TomTom34 (2. Februar 2018)

Ich habe nun schon mehrfach über folding@home gelesen, dass es die Wissenschaftler bei Ihrer Arbeit unterstützt. Nun wurde schon über die Jahre sehr viel "gefaltet". Meine Frage: Welche neuen Erkenntnisse  hat man  bis einschließlich 2018 dadurch gewonnen?


----------



## foldinghomealone (2. Februar 2018)

TomTom34 schrieb:


> Nun wurde schon über die Jahre sehr viel "gefaltet".


Aber noch nicht genug.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Februar 2018)

TomTom34 schrieb:


> Ich habe nun schon mehrfach über folding@home gelesen, dass es die Wissenschaftler bei Ihrer Arbeit unterstützt. Nun wurde schon über die Jahre sehr viel "gefaltet". Meine Frage: Welche neuen Erkenntnisse  hat man  bis einschließlich 2018 dadurch gewonnen?


lesen, staunen und sich freuen
Papers & Results - Folding@home

Das hier z.B. klingt sehr erfolgsversprechend:
Discovery of novel brain permeable and G protein-biased beta-1 adrenergic receptor partial agonists for the treatment of neurocognitive disorders.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## foldinghomealone (2. Februar 2018)

"Update vom 04.02.: Start heute - Angriff auf Top 10"

Der Artikel ging wohl etwas früh raus, aber mach ja nichts. Hauptsache es wird gefaltet was das Zeug hält.


----------



## EaStBaYtiGeR (3. Februar 2018)

Vor ca. einem Jahr zum letzten Mal mit gefaltet ...   wird Zeit mal wieder mitzumischen!    Werde eine 1080 ti mit in die Schlacht führen und bin gespannt was diese so erfalten wird.


----------



## XeloGTX (3. Februar 2018)

Kann mir jemand erklären, wieso mir eine PPD von knapp 580.000 angezeigt wird, aber am ende nichts davon ankommt? 

Bei der GPU Berechnung steht folgendes: 
Base Credit: 7600
Estimated Credit: 52.200
Estimated PPD: 581000

Der PC läuft jetzt schon seit 16 Stunden und Credits habe ich grade einmal 44.000. Wie soll man denn so das Ziel
von mindestens 200.000 schaffen? Folding Power steht auf Full und CPU und GPU sind auch voll ausgelastet.

Verstehe das nicht.

P.S.: Ich nutze auch einen Passkey.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Februar 2018)

XeloGTX schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand erklären, wieso mir eine PPD von knapp 580.000 angezeigt wird, aber am ende nichts davon ankommt?
> 
> Bei der GPU Berechnung steht folgendes:
> Base Credit: 7600
> ...


Die 580'000PPD bedeuten dass wen deine GPU 24h lang nur diese bestimmte WU falten würde, hättest du nach 24h 580'000Punkte auf dem Konto.

Jetzt ist es numal so das die wenigsten WU mit einer leistungstarken GPU 24h dauern (980Ti im Profil dürfte die Spanne zwischen 4 und max 8h pro WU liegen) und du fast jedes mal anderes Projekt erhälst welche unterschiedlich honoriert werden.


Wenn ich dein Faltname wüsste könnte ich mir deinen Account genauer ansehen > ich vermute nähmlich dass dein Passkey noch nicht aktiv ist weil 44'000Punkte sind schon etwas mickrig für 16h mit einer 980Ti mit aktiven Passkey.


----------



## XeloGTX (3. Februar 2018)

Er hat grad noch 2 WUs fertig gestellt. 

Kess_Eleven's contributions to Folding@home

jetzt kam wohl mehr mit einmal rauf. Aber im Programm stand immer eine PPD  von über 400.000.
Was ich so gesehen habe war zwischen 420.000 bis 590.000 PPD.

Ich habe auch unter einem anderen Account vor einer Weile "gefaltet" da hat das mit den PPD aber
meist immer hingehaun. Da ich nun aber meinen eigenen Account nutzen wollte, habe ich einen neuen
gemacht - Da geht das irgendwie nicht.

...

Ich sehe aber auch gerade, das er im Profil noch bei 4 Uhr rumhängt, das ist mir eben erst aufgefallen.
Das war dann wohl eher meine Blödheit. Dachte das ist immer aktuell, da ich nur im "Web Control"
unterwegs war.


----------



## foldinghomealone (3. Februar 2018)

Dein EOC-Profil ist immer 3h verzögert.
Du hast lt. EOC-Profil erst neun WUs berechnet. Ab der 10ten gibts denn Bonus, es sollte also bald besser werden.
Kess_Eleven - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## XeloGTX (3. Februar 2018)

Ok, vielen Dank.

Was ich auch noch fragen wollte. Mein PCGH-Profilname ist schon etwas alt. Ich habe vor etwa 2 Jahren meinen Onlinenamen
geändert auf Kess_Eleven. Leider habe ich keine Möglichkeit gesehen, dies auch hier mit meinem bestehenden PCGH-Profil
zu machen.

Jetzt bin ich im Forum als XeloGTX gelistet aber unter Folding@Home als Kess_Eleven. Macht das etwas aus oder ist am Ende
nur die Person die dahinter steht wichtig? (In Bezug auf dieses Gewinnspiel)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Februar 2018)

Spielt keine Rolle, du musst nur dein Overckloking-Profil im Gewinnspiel-Thread eintragen (ist der Link in foldinghomealone's Beitrag)


----------



## MOE_ses (3. Februar 2018)

Soooo, ab jetzt gilt: ALL MY BASE BELONG TO YOU

Happy folding!


----------



## thehassle (4. Februar 2018)

Lol... Er erkennt ja nichtmal meine GPU und will auf CPU gehen. Wenn ich eine GPU manuell adde kommt nur "on client "client0" 127.0.0.1_3633ß: No available GPUs"... wtf... ICh will hier wegen so einen Teil nicht stundenlang auf Fehlersuche gehen, sowas muss einfahc mal schnell installiert und gestartet sein... Gott herrje


----------



## foldinghomealone (4. Februar 2018)

Welche GPU hast du denn? 
Evtl. GPU treiber akutalisieren und FAHClient neu installieren


----------



## brooker (4. Februar 2018)

thehassle schrieb:


> Lol... Er erkennt ja nichtmal meine GPU und will auf CPU gehen. Wenn ich eine GPU manuell adde kommt nur "on client "client0" 127.0.0.1_3633ß: No available GPUs"... wtf... ICh will hier wegen so einen Teil nicht stundenlang auf Fehlersuche gehen, sowas muss einfahc mal schnell installiert und gestartet sein... Gott herrje


Eigentlich ist es genauso einfach. Zur Not mir deine Teamviewer Daten per PN geben, dann schaue ich fix drüber und ab geht's.


----------



## Topper_Harley (4. Februar 2018)

Die gpus.txt ist denk ich leer, lad dir die mal manuell runter.

bzw. jemand kann sie dir auch schicken von uns

Passiert warscheinlich wenn du im Router direkte IP zugriffe deaktiviert hast, du wirst aber zum Folden die Stanford Server IP´s sowieso whitelisten müssen, sonst läufst gleich ins nächste Problem.


Ich kann natürlich auch völlig daneben liegen mit alle dem


----------



## c00LsPoT (4. Februar 2018)

Das Problem hatte ich letztens nach einer Neuinstallation (Win10) auch. Einmal als Admin gestartet und alles läuft.


----------



## Doleo (4. Februar 2018)

Schon mal danke an alle beteiligten, die Mitmachen und an die Spender/Sponsoren.
Ganz besonders möchte ich aber allen alteingesessenen Foren-Falter danken. Man hat eine Frage und keine Minute später eine Antwort. 

Mein persönliches Ziel sind die Top1000 nach dieser Woche, da ich meine 1070 nur für ein paar Stunden/Tag laufen lassen werde. Aber wie heißts so schön: Dabei sein ist alles. Egal ob 1 GPU oder 10. Es steht dahinter schließlich mehr als nur eine "Score".


----------



## sethdiabolos (5. Februar 2018)

Bei mir stürzt der Client immer wieder nach ein paar % ab. Komisch, alles andere funktioniert einwandfrei. Meine CPU ist noch aus der Seqfault-Bug-Ära, aber da sich dieser angeblich nur unter Linux bemerkbar machte habe ich keine RMA in Anspruch genommen.
Oder muss ich meiner CPU vllt. doch ein wenig mehr Spannung geben, obwohl alle anderen Programme sauber durchlaufen?


----------



## JayTea (5. Februar 2018)

Ich antworte in der Rumpelkammer.


----------



## Gast201808102 (6. Februar 2018)

Moin moin. Ich mach mal mit. ist das jetzt alles richtig so:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und, was könnte ich evtl. noch in den optionen ändern? ein bestimmtes projekt auswählen oder so?
client-size advanced bei der gpu hab ich schon eingetragen.


----------



## JayTea (6. Februar 2018)

Sieht schon ganz anständig aus. Ich antworte weiter in der Rumpelkammer.


----------



## Railr0ad99 (6. Februar 2018)

Ich finde die verlosung der GTX 1060 echt ziemlich sinnlos.
Klar, wer mehr Foldingleistung bietet sollte belohnt werden, ist ja schließlich für einen guten Zweck.
Aber so kann man sich sicher sein, dass die Gewinner schon eine extrem starke GPU besitzen. Zum Beispiel eine GTX1080Ti, oder sogar zwei davon.
Diese haben eh schon genug Hardware (und vermutlich schon genug Geld).
Sollte man irgendeine Karte besitzen, von der sich ein Upgrade auf eine 1060 auch nur halbwegs lohnt, zum Beispiel eine GTX1050Ti, oder auch nur eine noch ältere Karte, zum Beispiel eine R9 270X o.ä,
welche mittlerweile wirklich ein Upgrade nötig hätte, hat man nicht mal ANSATZWEISE eine Chance.

Das ist irgendwie nicht durchdacht


----------



## JayTea (6. Februar 2018)

Das ist eine ernstzunehmende und auch bereits mehrfach angesprochene Kritik.
Dank der vielseitigen und offenen Diskussion zu den Gewinnspielregeln gibt es auch schon mehrere Vorschläge, wie die Bedingungen in Zukunft angepasst werden könnten.
Leider war dies aufgrund von Krankheit auf Seiten des offiziellen PCGH-Verantwortlichen bei dieser Aktionswoche nicht mehr möglich.


----------



## foldinghomealone (6. Februar 2018)

Ich wäre auch für Änderungen aber letzten Endes bestimmen die Redaktion und/oder der Sponsor. 
Wie schon beschrieben (Folding@Home 2018: Gigabyte-Faltwoche zum Welt-Krebstag mit tollen Preisen) bin ich dennoch dafür dass nur leistungsfähige Falter den Hauptpreis abräumen können


----------



## Railr0ad99 (6. Februar 2018)

Das ist schon richtig so, denn so kann man auch mit viel Anstrengung (seiner Graka ) durchkommen. Es ist nicht NUR Glück.
Aber selbst die Top 30 finde ich etwas knapp, wenn eine 1060 6G der Gewinn ist. Denn die wird man eben mit "Upgradewürdiger" Hardware kaum erreichen. Mit "upgradewürdig" zur 1060 bezeichne ich alles, was unter einer GTX1050 ist, denn die 1060 ist Mittelklasse, sprich der Nutzer wird vermutlich den Anspruch haben, dass aktuelle Games sauber @High settings laufen (mit 1080p). Und das geht mit einer 1050 gerade noch so (wenn auch eher knapp).

Ich fände es fair, wenn die Plätze 1-25 zusammen ca. 2/3 Chance haben,
der restliche 1/3 Fällt auf zufällige Leute mit einer Mindestleistung (vielleicht so ab 500.000 Points)


----------



## voodoman (6. Februar 2018)

Ich sehe die Möglichkeit eines Gewinns als zusätzlichen Ansporn, aber nicht als ausschlaggebenden Grund um an der Faltaktion teilzunehmen.

Einige der 24/7 Falter haben Ihre Anstrengungen zur Aktion erhöht (mich eingeschlossen), aber ich denke bei den Wenigsten steht der mögliche Gewinn einer Graka im Vordergrund. Bei mir ist es jedenfalls so.


----------



## NatokWa (6. Februar 2018)

Naja , ich für meinen Fal würde mich schon über so eine 1060 für lau freuen , dann würde die nen WaKü-Block verpasst bekommen und anstelle der alten 680'er das Falten übernehmen während die 1080 normalerweise nur zum Zocken läuft und meist NUR während der Aktionswochen auch mal faltet (die ganze Woche non Stop *g*)

Währe somit bei MEINEM System für F@H (und nicht wirklich für mich abgesehen von etwas weniger Stromverbrauch) ein Gewinn wen son Kärtchen bei mir landen würde . Allerdings kann ich aus Erfahrung sagen das des mit sicherheit nix Wird mit den Top 10 . Letztesmal hatte ich glaube Rang 18 aber auch Probs mit der Stabilität vom Sys und fast nen ganzen Tag ausfall , jetzt läuft es Butterweich sogar ohne das ich die CPU runtertakten muss


----------



## brooker (6. Februar 2018)

@NatokWa: wenn ich die Karte nach der Aktion in den Händen halte biete ich sie dir als FoPaSa für 2 Jahre an. Ist dann praktisch für lau. Ok?  Und die 680er verklopfen wir bei Ebay und kaufen davon den Waterblock. Wenn es den von Watercool gibt, kann ich dir evtl nochmal helfen. Also, Kopf hoch und weiter im Text


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (6. Februar 2018)

Ich wüsste grundsätzlich schon, wie ein vermutlich deutlich beliebteres System für die Verlosung der Grafikkarte aussehen könnte. Das Problem: Ich weiß nicht, wie es sich praxistauglich umsetzen lässt. 

Idee:
Um eine Chance für die Grafikkarte zu haben, muss man eine bestimmte Menge an Punkten beigesteuert haben, die höher ist als bei der allgemeinen Verlosung. Sagen wir als Beispiel einfach mal 500.000 Punkte. Diese Mindestmenge soll einfach nur sicherstellen, dass jeder potenzielle Gewinner eine angemessene Rechenleistung zur Verfügung gestellt hat.
Alle Teilnehmer, welche die Mindestpunktemenge erreicht haben, erhalten eine Anzahl von Losen, die von der erzielten Punktemenge abhängt. Das könnte in Schritten von 100.000 Punkten erfolgen. Teilnehmer A mit 835.722 Punkten erhält dann beispielsweise 8 Lose, Teilnehmer B mit 5.210.669 Punkten dementsprechend 52 Lose.

Das hat folgende Vorteile:
- Die Möglichkeit, die Grafikkarte zu gewinnen, ist nicht nur einem kleinen Teilnehmerkreis vorbehalten.
- Teilnehmer, die mehr Rechenleistung zu Verfügung stellen, werden dafür fair belohnt, indem ihre Gewinnchance proportional zur Rechenleistung steigt.
- Es besteht für jeden Teilnehmer ein Anreiz, in der gesamten Faltwoche möglichst viel Rechenleistung zur Verfügung zu stellen anstatt den Einsatz davon abhängig zu machen, ob man sicher in den Top 10(20/30 etc.) ist oder nicht.

Das Problem:
Das ist viel Arbeit, weil ich die Faltleistung bei sehr viel mehr Nutzern ermitteln muss. (Bei der Top-10-Lösung habe ich mir beim letzten Mal nur Teilnehmer mit einem durchschnittlichen Output ab ca. 1 Millionen PPD näher angeschaut.) Außerdem habe ich keine Lösung zur Hand, um eine Ziehung durchzuführen, bei der dutzende Teilnehmer mit unterschiedlich vielen Losen in einem Topf mit tausenden Losen vertreten sind. Hier kommt ihr ins Spiel: Kennt jemand eine Website/Software, bei der man Teilnehmer und deren unterschiedliche Gewinnchance eintragen und automatisch auslosen kann?


----------



## Doleo (6. Februar 2018)

Interessante Idee. Aber warum nicht einfach den Eigenbetrag durch die Gesamtanzahl der absolut erwirtschaftete Points errechnen? Bsp: Person X = 1M score. Gesamtbetrag 100M. 1/100 = 1% Gewinn Chance (hat den Vorteil, die exakte Gewinnchance zu berechnen, anstatt auf die 100.000 zu runden). Als Gewinnbezug kann sicherlich jmd hier ein Programm schreiben welches eine Ziehung durchführt mit den gewichtete Prozenten. (Könnte man ja leicht testen: Ziehung 10M durchführen; die quasi errechneten Gewinn% des jweiligen Teilnehmers müssten dabei heraus kommen).

Wie man nun so eine Tabelle NICHT händisch erstellt und eben ein solches Programm schreibt weiß ich natürlich auch nicht .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Februar 2018)

Start und Endpunktzahl kann man hiermit ermitteln > http://fah-web.stanford.edu/daily_user_summary.txt.bz2

1. Einmal am Start der Faltwoche herunterladen und einmal am Ende
 2. Die Datei für unser Team vorfiltern (ohne Vorfiltern sind es einfach zu viele Datensätze )
 3. Mit entsprechenden Scripts im Excel die Punktedifferenz anzeigen lassen.
4. Sich die Teilnehmer der Verlosung raussuchen.

Verlosung selber bin ich überfragt.

Ps.:
Die oben verlinkte Datei verwende ich übrigens auch fürs Gratsen.


----------



## foldinghomealone (6. Februar 2018)

@pcgh_stephan: Das wäre überhaupt nicht viel Arbeit, weil man als Datenbasis ganz einfach diesen Link verwenden kann:
PC Games Hardware Individual Users List - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
Die Tabelle ist nach Points Week sortiert und da unsere Faltwoche genau mit der Amerikanischen Woche beginnt kann man einfach diese Punkte nehmen, in deinem Beispiel durch 100.000 teilen und man hätte die Anzahl der Lose pro Teilnehmer. (Vorher noch die Teilnehmer aussortieren, die die minimale Grenze nicht schaffen)

Dann nur ein kleines Skript schreiben, das die Teilnehmernamen entsprechend der Häufigkeit in ein auszudruckendes Excel-Blatt einfügt. Um Platz zu sparen z.b. mit 10 Spalten und 30-Zeilen. Das ergibt mehrere ausgedruckten Blätter mit vielen Losen drauf. Dann darf der Praktikant statt Kaffee zu kochen mal 10min mit einem Hebelschneider (der bestimmt in der Redaktion rumliegt) schnippseln und alles in einen großen Kochtopf damit. 

Und dann darf auch schon die hübsche Gewinnfee ran...

PS. Bei zu erwarteten >700 Mio Punkten ergibt das natürlich mehr als 7.000 Lose bzw. ca. 25 Din A4-Seiten voll. 
Aber das System würde ich echt toll finden.


----------



## foldinghomealone (6. Februar 2018)

@pcgh_stephan: Da ich mich echt freuen würde, falls die Gewinnspiel-Teilnahmebedingung geändert werden würden, habe ich mal was vorbereitet.  Und das Lossystem noch weit vereinfacht. 
Die Daten werden am Ende der Woche wie oben schon beschrieben dem Link entnommen und in diese Google-Sheets Tabelle eingefügt:
Faltwoche Krebs 2018-02 / Gewinnspiel - Google Tabellen

In Spalte M wird die Anzahl der Lose ermittelt und in N der Gewinnbereich. 
Jetzt / Vorher druckt man die Lose aus und schnippselt sie aus. Die Lose sind nur Nummern. 
Die Gewinnfee zieht dann eine Nummer und man vergleicht sie dann mit dem Gewinnbereich. 

Als Beispiel: Zieht man 1544, dann hat "PCGH_Team_nono15" gewonnen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Februar 2018)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Ich wüsste grundsätzlich schon, wie ein vermutlich deutlich beliebteres System für die Verlosung der Grafikkarte aussehen könnte. Das Problem: Ich weiß nicht, wie es sich praxistauglich umsetzen lässt.


Es ist ganz einfach. Ideal wäre eine Gewichtung nach Punkten. mehr Punkte, mehr Gewinnchance.
Dazu addiert man die gesamten Punkte auf und definiert damit 100% Gewinnpunkte. Das werden 
dann z.B. 700 Millionen Punkte nach der Woche.

Dann bekommt jeder Teilnehmer einen Zahlenraum zugewiesen. Z.B. aufgeteilt in einer einfachen 
Tabelle nach Menge der Punkte
User 1: 0 - 56.453.789 
User 2:  56.453.789 - 83.123.567 
User 3: 83.123.567  - 120.321.478
...

Dann, und nur das wird minimal Arbeit machen, benötigt man einen Zufallsgenerator, der eine Zahl von 0 - 700 Millionen (oder was die Gesamtpunktanzahl ist, ausziehen muss. Hat man die Zahl, schaut man in die Liste und weist den Gewinner zu.  Die Gewinnchance ist dann proportional zu den erreichten Punkten.



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Das ist viel Arbeit, weil ich die Faltleistung bei sehr viel mehr Nutzern ermitteln muss.


Die Daten liegen doch in Tabellenform vor. Sie müssen nur ausgelesen werden: 
Liste Sortieren nach Wochenleistung. Ausgelesen werden muss dann am Montag zwischen 7:00 und 10:00 um den Zeitraum de rkompletten Woche zu haben
PC Games Hardware Individual Users List - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Das wäre aktuell z.B. 286,355,146 Gesamtpunkte 
TheWasp 0 - 55.074.592
raFINNiert  55.074.593 - 67.998.805
brooker 67.998.806 - ... (hab jetzt keine Lust, manuell zu rechnen)

Der Übersichtlichkeit halber kann man natürlich auch Runden, z.B. auf eine Million und es werden nur die 100 besten Falter benutzt, sonst müsste man, was schon zuviel arbeit wäre, zwei Listen einlesen. Das geht automatisch mit einer einfachen Tabellenfunktion. Dann lost Du Zahlen aus, findest den Gewinner, schaust nur, ob derjenige am Gewinnspiel teilgenommen hat, wenn nicht, wird erneut ausgezogen. Sollte kein großer Aufwand sein. Da Du das, wie ich befürchte, in Deiner Freizeit machen musst, können wir Dich nächstes mal auch gerne unterstützen, damit es ein fairer und kompetitiver Wettbewerb wird, der anspornt und gerecht verteilt. Denn irgendwie motivieren Geschenke scheinbar schon, darum nochmal *ein großer Dank an GIGABYTE*,  obwohl das Falten eigentlich eine altruistische Sache sein sollte. 



foldinghomealone schrieb:


> ....


Zwei Dumme, ein Gedanke. Ja, genau das meinte ich


----------



## Blom (7. Februar 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es ist ganz einfach. Ideal wäre eine Gewichtung nach Punkten. mehr Punkte, mehr Gewinnchance.
> Dazu addiert man die gesamten Punkte auf und definiert damit 100% Gewinnpunkte. Das werden
> dann z.B. 700 Millionen Punkte nach der Woche.
> 
> ...



Den Ansatz fände ich auch gerechter und besser. Dann haben nicht nur die 10 mit den meisten/stärksten Karten eine Chance zu gewinnen, nur eine wesentlich größere.


----------



## INU.ID (7. Februar 2018)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Eine Begrenzung auf 'leistungsstärkere' Teilnehmer halte ich hingegen schon für sinnvoll und wichtig.
> Es geht bei dem Gewinnspiel ums Falten und *deshalb sollte Falt-Leistung auch belohnt* werden.



Wieso denkst du, dass die Falt-Leistung belohnt werden sollte, und nicht einfach nur das Mitmachen? Was will das Gewinnspiel denn erreichen? Einfach nur die größten Cruncher (die eh schon dabei sind) zum Mitmachen bewegen? Oder F@H allgemein bekannter machen, und einfach mehr User - egal mit wieviel "Falt-Leistung" - zum mitmachen bewegen (also neue Cruncher gewinnen)?

Voraussetzung für eine hohe "Falt-Leistung" ist ja, das man schon über überdurchschnittlich viel GPU-Rechenleistung verfügt. Da ist es irgendwie nicht sehr logisch, so jemanden dann noch mit einer Mittelklassekarte zu belohnen, und den Großteil der Falter (99%) von dem Preis auszuschließen.


voodoman schrieb:


> Ich sehe die Möglichkeit eines Gewinns als  zusätzlichen Ansporn, aber nicht als ausschlaggebenden Grund um an der  Faltaktion teilzunehmen.


Eben. Und Falter die eh schon an der Spitze der Rangliste stehen (also  auch schon vor dem Gewinnspiel an der Spitze standen), die brauchen mit  Sicherheit den wenigsten Ansporn um mitzumachen.


PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Ich wüsste grundsätzlich schon, wie ein  vermutlich deutlich beliebteres System für die Verlosung der Grafikkarte  aussehen könnte. Das Problem: Ich weiß nicht, wie es sich  praxistauglich umsetzen lässt.


Welches Problem? Einfach die Preise random unter den (in der Zeit des Wettbewerbs aktiven) Faltern verlosen. Spielt doch keine Rolle wieviel "Falt-Leistung" jemand hat, wichtig ist doch primär das er mitmacht. Also sollte man auch das belohnen. Die User mit der meisten Falt-Leistung haben die fettesten Systeme, also auch potentiell die meiste Kohle - und das soll dann noch mit den "besseren" Preisen belohnt werden? 

Klar, wenn es nur darum geht Falt-Leistung zu belohnen (einfach nur das PCGH-Team zu pushen), dann ok. Aber ich bin der Meinung, *das Mitmachen* sollte belohnt werden - und jemand mit wenig Geld = wenig Falt-Leistung sollte die gleiche Chance auf den "Hauptgewinn" haben.


----------



## foldinghomealone (7. Februar 2018)

Du interpretierst Voodomans Zitat anders als ich. Er spricht von Ansporn. Wo ist der Ansporn, wenn man einfach nur den Teilnahmebutton klicken muss?

Und ich denke, dass es in keinster Weise dem Aufwand gerecht wird, der hinter dem Organisieren einer Faltwoche und Gewinnen steckt, um es in einer Neid-Debatte enden zu lassen. 
Wie viele hier (und ich meine das gesamte Forum) haben mal ein bisschen was von Oma oder Mama geerbt? Fahren fette Kisten? Haben die Steam-Lib mit aktuellen Spielen voll, dass es für mehrere Leben reicht? Gehen jedes WE auf die Piste? Oder spielen regelmäßig Lotto oder gönnen sich jedes Jahr einen fetten Urlaub und sind der Meinung, dass Falten zu teuer sei?

Das ist in den seltensten Fällen eine Sache von arm gegen reich, sondern von innerer Einstellung, von Werten und auch Priorisierung auf diese.

Im Umkehrschluss könnte man genausogut sagen, dass diejenigen, die oben stehen, es am meisten verdient hätten, eine GPU zu gewinnen. Sind sie doch diejenigen, die am meisten Ressourcen (Zeit, Geld, Engagement) ins Falten gesteckt haben. Warum jemanden belohnen, der nur mal schnell eine GPU abstauben will, mit dem Falten aber nichts am Hut hat?
Was hat das Falten, also die Sache davon?

Deshalb bin ich für eine leistungsbezogene Auswahl. Je mehr Faltleistung während der Faltwoche, desto höher die Gewinnchancen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Februar 2018)

Im Grunde ändert sich mit den Aktienanteilen nix großartiges gegenüber den Top 10 man könnte schon jetzt die Karte übergeben ohne Ziehung. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen es steckt auch keine Gier dahinter oder der mögliche Futterneid und Leistung sollte ja im Rahmen entsprechend gewürdigt werden ( wird aber doch wohl dazu kommen aber heh mit ruiniertem Ruf lebt es sich ungeniert ). Ich habe mich einfach so eingelassen auf die Aktion und es war ja nicht mal klar wo ich mit meinem Geraffel pro Tag lande auch nicht 24/7 Falter falte. Die Bedingungen stehen ja und jeder der mitmacht hat sich auf das Wagnis eingelassen.
Für die Zukunft könnte man vielleicht etwas ändern um den Anreiz zu steigern da man mit Speck eher Mäuse fängt als mit Essig. Faule Karteileichen kann man ja mit Punktevorgaben und tägliche Aktivität aussieben.
Lassen wir uns überraschen ob und was sich in der Zukunft ev. ändert und den Gewinnern der jetzigen Aktion viel Spaß an der Beute 
Ich wünwsche damit allen noch einen faltigen Tag


----------



## Babbavs (7. Februar 2018)

Mein Senf, 

Es könnte so einfach sein..


  Beim nächsten Event gibt es kein Gewinnspiel mehr und alle sind zufrieden.


Dann kann sich keiner mehr Aufregen…………


----------



## brooker (7. Februar 2018)

... ich möchte noch einmal kurz daran erinnern, dass jeder der sich gemäß der Bedingungen angemeldet hat und die geforderte Mindestleistung erbracht hat, am Gewinnspiel teilnimmt und somit einer von den glücklichen Gewinnern sein kann. Lediglich der Hauptpreis ist bei dieser Aktion unter der TOP10, als zusätzlicher Gewinn, ausgeschrieben. Das bitte nicht vergessen und nicht immer nur auf den Hauptgewinn blicken.


----------



## foldinghomealone (7. Februar 2018)

Es gäbe ja mehrere Modelle über die man diskutieren könnte:
- wie oben schon besprochen: jede 100.000 Punkte ein Los
- Plätze 1-10: jeder 10 Lose, 11-20: jeder 9 Lose, ..., 91-100: jeder 1 Los
- besten 10%: jeder 10 Lose, 10-20%: jeder 9 Lose , ..., 90-100%:  1 Los

Solange ein Leistungsbezug bleibt...


----------



## INU.ID (7. Februar 2018)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Warum jemanden belohnen, der nur mal  schnell eine GPU abstauben will, mit dem Falten aber nichts am Hut  hat?


Die Frage ist doch, wer bzw. wie man eher etwas "mal schnell abstauben" könnte.

Du faltest mit deinem Low-Tech-Rechner schon seit Jahren für F@H bzw.  das Team PCGH? Sorry, mit der Gurke hast du leider keine Chance auf den  Hauptpreis, und unter 200.000 Punkten in den 8 Tagen auch keine Chance auf irgendeinen  Preis.

Du hast mit PCGH nichts zu tun, hast nur durch Zufall von der  Aktion/Verlosung gehört, und hast einen fetten Enthusiast-PC? Willkommen  bei der Verlosung, und (ab ca. 1,5mio PPD bzw. ab 2 leistungsfähigen  GPUs) auch viel Glück für den Hauptpreis.

Ich hab die Stats nur mal kurz überflogen:

Jetzt gerade sind *237* Mitglieder für das PCGH-Team am crunchen. Von diesen 237 erreichen ~90 (fast 40%) nicht mal die 200.000PPW (Points per Week), und 227 (~96%) dieser 237 Falter haben logischerweise auch keine Chance auf den Hauptgewinn. Ja also wenn das nicht fair und motivierend ist. 

Und nur damit man mich nicht falsch versteht (weil oben einige was von "aufregen" und "Neid" schreiben); Für mich persönlich spielt das überhaupt keine Rolle, ich bin nicht "scharf" auf den Hauptgewinn. Ich falte schon seit 2007 und immer mal wieder für F@H bzw. das PCGH-Team, ich brauch dafür keine Preise. Und als Privatier bin ich auch nicht darauf angewiesen. Aber ggü. den Faltern an sich finde ich es zumindest nicht so ganz fair, wenn der Hauptpreis unter den 10 Faltern verlost wird (bzw. wenn Rechenleistung die Chancen auf die Teilnahme an der Verlosung bestimmen), die ihn EIGENTLICH am wenigsten brauchen (bzw. schon GPU-Power zum abwinken haben).


----------



## foldinghomealone (7. Februar 2018)

Wenn man das Falten an sich betrachtet, dann gibt es den Status "GPU-Power zum Abwinken" nicht. Je mehr GPUs falten, desto besser. 
Wenn einer in den Top10 eine GPU gewinnt ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr hoch, dass diese GPU hauptsächlich zum Falten verwendet wird. Das dürfte bei den meisten Gelegenheitsfaltern - ohne deren wichtige Leistung schmälern zu wollen - nicht so sein. Ein Gelegenheitsfalter wird ja jetzt nicht zum 24/7-Falter nur weil er eine neue GPU hat. Der Strom will ja schließlich auch bezahlt werden.

Und ich habe schon mehrfach geschrieben, dass ich die Begrenzung auf die Top10 auch kritisch sehe. Dennoch bin ich für leistungsgerechte Gewinnchancen und gegen eine Verlosung unter allen Teilnehmern.
Wenn ich an einem Gesangs- oder Schönheitswettbewerb teilnehme, werde ich auch nicht gewinnen. So What? Da würden sich alle aufregen wenn ich gewinnen würde...

Und um das klarzustellen: Man braucht nicht 200.000PPD um am Gewinnspiel teilzunehmen, sondern 200.000 Punkte innerhalb der ganzen Faltwoche.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Februar 2018)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Wieso denkst du, dass die Falt-Leistung belohnt werden sollte, und nicht einfach nur das Mitmachen? .


Apropos mitmachen.... 

Was macht eigentlich mein lieblings Konkurrent, der meine Grafikkarte bis an Limit trieb, 
während ich jetzt gelangweilt die Karten nach so absurden Kriterien wie Ruhe und Haltbarkeit
 betreibe?  

Mit herzlichem "Falt auf"
SuSe


----------



## INU.ID (7. Februar 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was macht eigentlich mein lieblings Konkurrent, der meine Grafikkarte bis an Limit trieb,...


Bis die Tage noch hab ich für BOINC-Projekte rechnen lassen (ClimatePrediction.net, SETI@Home, usw), jetzt gerade ist hier Crunch-Pause angesagt.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Februar 2018)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> ... man könnte schon jetzt die Karte übergeben ohne Ziehung...
> Ich wünsche damit allen noch einen faltigen Tag



Du meinst 10 Karten an die 10 "Sieger"??
Schliesslich "Die Grafikkarte wird zwischen den *zehn* Teilnehmern verlost, die  zwischen dem 04. und dem 11. Februar die höchste Punkteausbeute  erzielen...."

Aber, wie schon mehrfach betont - das System ist nicht fehlerfrei und *wird* überarbeitet
Und ja, ich wünsche faltigen Tag zurück


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Februar 2018)

> Du meinst 10 Karten an die 10 "Sieger"??


Nein ich habe niemals 10 Karten erwähnt ich hatte nur die Liste mit den vorgeschlagenen Anteilsaktien herangezogen die im Topf landen. Mehr möchte ich auch hier an dieser Stelle nicht mehr sagen, und jeder jetzige Teilnehmer hat ja mit der Teilnahme die Regeln akzeptiert


----------



## Stefan84 (7. Februar 2018)

Ganz ehrlich: mir sind die Preise mehr als wurscht, ich falte für unser Team und die Forschung. Wenn es "nebenbei" noch das ein oder andere Gimmick geben sollte ist das nice, aber für mich nicht Voraussetzung für die Teilnahme an der Faltaktion


----------



## Hauwexis (7. Februar 2018)

Geht mir genau so.


----------



## DF_zwo (7. Februar 2018)

Wer denkt sich denn solche Teilnahmebedingungen aus ? Denn was ist das bitte für ein Unsinn die Grafikkarte unter denjenigen zu verlosen, die am meisten Punkte beigetragen haben?

Es ist wohl klar, dass diejenigen mit den meisten Punkten auch potenziell die stärksten PCs haben. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass einer von denen eine (neue) Grafikkarte nötig hat, ist doch verschwindend gering . Das eine gewisse Mindestpunktzahl erreicht werden sollte ist verständlich und macht Sinn. Aber den Hauptpreis nur unter den Usern mit den potenziell schnellsten Computern aufzuteilen, ist ja wohl ein Hohn. Ist mir zwar so gesehen egal, weil ich die Karte nicht brauche, aber der eine oder andere hier wird sie bei den derzeitigen Preisen sicherlich nötig haben und eben diesen Leuten wird es quasi unmöglich gemacht zu gewinnen .


----------



## moreply (7. Februar 2018)

Das Gewinnspiel dient als anreiz etwas gutes zu tun...

Aber klar warum sollten man die Karte an die Leute verlosen die am meisten beitragen Das Gewinn System ist sicherlich nicht perfekt, aber ich finde es besser als das Leute die eine neue GPU brauchen einfach mal eine Woche ihren Rechner anstellen und dann eine  GPU abstauben. Die sieht man nämlich zu 90% nie wieder.

Ebenso ist es nicht die Aufgabe des Folding@Home Teams, geschweige denn von PCGH die regeln so anzupassen.  Das Leute die es nicht geschafft haben sich in den letzen Monaten als die preise relativ normal waren eine GPU zu kaufen jetzt zu versorgen.

Aber es ist ja eh normal sobald es was zu gewinnen gibt muss sich drum gestritten werden. Die gute Sache gerät bei sowas natürlich sofort in Vergessenheit...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Februar 2018)

DF_zwo schrieb:


> Denn was ist das bitte für ein Unsinn die Grafikkarte unter denjenigen zu verlosen, die am meisten Punkte beigetragen haben?


Damit ist sichergestellt, dass die Karte auch zum Falten genutzt wird. Die aktuellen Pascalkarten sind vom Verhältnis Leistung zu Stromverbrauch ziemlich gut. Wer schon eine GTX 1080TI zum Spielen hat, kann dann eine GTX 1060 exklusiv zum Falten einsetzen. Wer aber nur "alten Plunder" zum Spielen nutzt, wird diese sehr gute Karte dann mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit zum Spielen nutzen.

Es ist ein zwiespältiges Geschenk, wenn man den Euro am Tag sieht, den Falten mit der Karte kostet. Ein Jahr falten mit der GTX 1060 kostet soviel wie die Karte selber.



INU.ID schrieb:


> ...Von diesen 237 erreichen ~90 (fast 40%) nicht mal die 200.000PPW (Points per Week), und 227 (~96%) dieser 237 Falter haben logischerweise auch keine Chance auf den Hauptgewinn. Ja also wenn das nicht fair und motivierend ist. ....


Für mich sind Tastatur und Maus viel spannender, Grafikkarten habe ich genug. Aber ich kann mich nicht entscheiden, welche Eingabegeräte tauglich sind. Bekäme ich gute, wäre mir eine Last der Entscheidung genommen. Diese wertigen Geschenke vergessen viele, es muss nicht immer der Hauptgewinn sein. Darum nochmal: Danke Gigabyte!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Februar 2018)

Das einzige Verlosungssystem bei dem niemand jammern kann bzw. die Chance sehr hoch ist dass die verloste Karte wirklich auch zum Falten eingesetzt wird wäre meiner Meinung nach folgendes:
Weg von Punkten als Teilnahmebedinung und stattdessen ein bestimmte Zeit gefaltet haben (muss nicht zwangsweise 24/7 sein).
Mein Zeitvorschlag wäre mindestens 3 Monate innerhalb des letzten Jahres.


----------



## toterkenny85 (7. Februar 2018)

Ich finde das System gut so. Wie einige User schon angemerkt haben geht es darum, freiwillig und unentgeltlich einen Beitrag für ein Projekt zu leisten. Wenn einer aus der Top 10 die 1060 nutzt um sein Rig zu erweitern, oder eine schwache Karte zu ersetzen und so noch mehr WUs abarbeiten kann, ist es doch nur gut.

Für uns kleine Gelegenheits-, – oder in meinem Fall– Erstfalter finde ich einen möglichen Gewinn in Form von Tastaturen, Mäusen und Mauspads mehr als ausreichend und es handelt sich dabei auch nicht um Tand aus der Grabbelkiste. 
Vielleicht trägt ja gerade euer Rechner dazu bei, in Zukunft jemandes Leben zu verlängern – möglicherweise euer eigenes. Wenn ihr beim Gewinnspiel leer ausgeht, denkt vielleicht mal daran und weniger an eine Paket, dass bald vor eurer Tür liegen könnte.


----------



## Hauwexis (7. Februar 2018)

Letzen Endes kann dabei nur jeder Gewinnen. Wahre Worte. Und jetzt weiter Falten.  Es gibt noch viel zu tun.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Februar 2018)

toterkenny85 schrieb:


> Wenn einer aus der Top 10 die 1060 nutzt um sein Rig zu erweitern, oder eine schwache Karte zu ersetzen und so noch mehr WUs abarbeiten kann, ist es doch nur gut.


Das Argument hat aber ein entscheidenden Schwachpunkt:
Mit Ausnahme von Bumblebee falten von die Top 10 im Alltagsbetrieb kaum einer mehr als mit 3 GPUs und die sind bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen bessere als die 1060.

Unterm Strich wäre die 1060 als bei einem kleinen 24/7-Falter bessere aufgehoben da bei ihm die Effizient massiv besser wird als bei den Top 10.


Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## foldinghomealone (8. Februar 2018)

Wenn ich da bedenke, dass so mancher 13 GPUs auffährt, um in die Top10 zu komm dann sehe ich da durchaus noch Platz für eine 1060.
Auch ich habe im Alltagsbetrieb Platz für noch zwei GPUs.

Und Fopasa ist auch eine Möglichkeit, sicherzustellen, dass die Karte schön viel faltet...


----------



## sonntagskind (8. Februar 2018)

Jedesmal die gleiche Diskussion...
Früher gab es gar keine Preise, da hat auch keiner geheult.

Ich finde es nach wie vor gut, dass unter den "besten" 10 die GraKa verlost wird!
Dieses Mal wird es schon eng für mich überhaupt noch dazu zu gehören.

Aber statt hier eine "die die in den Top Ten sind, haben ja wohl schon genug Rechen-/Grafikpower"-Diskussion  anzufangen, sollten diese Leute sich lieber mal überlegen, was die Top10-Leute eigentlich so übers Jahr ins Falten reinbuttern.
Das wiegt auch eine kleine Grafikkarte in der Regel nicht wirklich auf. Ich sehe das mehr als ein kleines Dankeschön. Man kann die Karte verkaufen (da die meisten Falter sehr sozial sind, sogar sehr günstig an andere interessierte, die damit dann auch zocken könnten?) um sich etwas die Stromkosten gegenzufinanzieren oder die Rechner noch länger/öfter laufen zu lassen, oder um mal einen defekt zu reparieren. Oder sie integrieren die Karten in ihre Systeme, und falten noch mehr. Brooker hat doch sogar schon gesagt, er wird die Karte für eine Faltpartnerschaft zur Verfügung stellen, sollte er gewinnen.

Also was soll die Diskussion? Auslosung unter den TopTen führt ganz klar dazu, dass die Karte in irgendeiner Weise wieder dem Projekt zugute kommt. Und darauf kommt es an! 

Und wer jetzt unbedingt ne 1060 gewinnen will....benutzt doch bitte Google, ihr findet bestimmt einen Haufen Gewinnspiele bei denen ihr nichts machen müsst. Oder noch besser: Statt rum zu heulen, dass ihr nicht unter die TopTen kommt, baut euch doch ein paar Systeme auf, steckt richtig Kohle rein um mitzufalten, dann seit auch ihr im Pot der möglichen Gewinner!
Ach...das geht nicht, weil viel zu aufwändig und teuer? Dann denkt vielleicht nochmal über die "Dankeschön"-Sichtweise nach.  

Das System ist nicht ganz unfehlbar, und die Karte wäre sicher bei jemandem der 24/7 mit ner uralt-Graka faltet besser aufgehoben, als bei jemandem mit etlichen Pascal-Karten. Aber derjenige kann sich ja vllt einfach mal im Forum umsehen? Für Faltpartnerschaften stehen ja doch immer wieder Grakas zur Verfügung.

Jedesmal ist es die gleiche Diskussion! Ich freue mich jedenfalls drüber, dass Gigabyte hier mitmacht, und überhaupt Preise spendiert!
Schade ist nur, dass das wieder so kaputtgeredet werden muss! Ist ja nicht so, dass ALLE Preise unter den TopTen verlost werden.

Was kommt als nächstes? Dass sich aufgeregt wird, warum Gigabyte nicht gleich nen ganzen Rechner verlost? Oder 2? Oder 10?
Aber natürlich nur an die, die gerade so die Mindestpunktzahl vollgemacht haben!

BumbleBee darf gar nicht teilnehmen, A.Meier-PS3  wird es wohl nicht in die Top-Ten schaffen, obwohl der Output immer hoch ist...(die beiden mal nur als Beispiel, gibt ja noch ein paar mehr)...Ihnen geht es nicht um irgendwelche Gewinne, sondern um die Sache! Hört ihr, dass sie sich beschweren? Und sie haben jetzt schon soviel beigetragen, dass man ihnen meiner Meinung nach jedes Mal zur Faltwoche einfach als Dankeschön irgendwas geben könnte. Ohne Verlosung. Wäre ich dann sauer, oder fühlte mich ungerecht behandelt? Nö!

Also an all die "Das ist soooo ungerecht!"-Patienten hier: Kommt mal klar!!! Vllt erkennt ihr auch einfach mal "Leistung" an, statt immer nur zu fordern.

Sorry für die deutlichen Worte, aber mich regt das einfach auf!


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Februar 2018)

<== *Platzhalter für den nicht vorhandenen "Hut-ab" Smilie*


Diese klaren Worte werden aber sicherlich wieder für Motze sorgen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Februar 2018)

@sonntagskind:
Wieso soll Bumblebee nicht mitmachen dürfen?
Er ist genau so wie ich Eidgenosse und ich mach bei der Verlosung auch mit.

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sonntagskind (8. Februar 2018)

Geht das denn dieses Jahr? Ich habs jetzt nicht extra verifiziert...aber war da nicht die letzten Male noch irgendwas zwecks "nur in Deutschland wohnhafte Personen sind teilnahmeberechtigt"?
Wenns geht: Spitze! Umso besser!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Februar 2018)

sonntagskind schrieb:


> Geht das denn dieses Jahr? Ich habs jetzt nicht extra verifiziert...aber war da nicht die letzten Male noch irgendwas zwecks "nur in Deutschland wohnhafte Personen sind teilnahmeberechtigt"?
> Wenns geht: Spitze! Umso besser!


Man braucht eine deutsche Adresse, daran soll es doch nicht scheitern. Ärgerlich werden nur Zollgebühren


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Februar 2018)

@sonntagskind:
Ging schon in der letzten Verlosung.

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## foldinghomealone (8. Februar 2018)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Diese klaren Worte werden aber sicherlich wieder für Motze sorgen


Das soll jetzt gar keine Motze sein:



sonntagskind schrieb:


> ...A.Meier-PS3  wird es wohl nicht in die Top-Ten schaffen, obwohl der Output immer hoch ist...


Gerade weil es Einzelne wie eben A.Meier-PS3 gibt, die schon seit Jahren immer ihr Bestes geben, finde ich es ungerecht, dass sie wg. den strengen Restriktionen nicht bei der Verlosung um den Hauptpreis teilnehmen können.


----------



## Stefan84 (8. Februar 2018)

Das "Problem" an der Sache sehe ich eher darin dass man es NIE allen recht machen kann, das ist auch gar nicht möglich... Also wird es auch immer jemanden geben der daran was auszusetzen hat.
Ich selbst werde es dieses Mal nicht mal in die Top 20 der Falter schaffen, geschweige denn in die Top Ten. Aber wayne?
Ich jedenfalls bin froh meine Rechenleistung dem Team 70335 zur Verfügung zu stellen, Preise hin oder her (und nebenbei kann ich so auch noch die Heizung auslassen, der PC macht das von selbst warm  ).

In diesem Sinne:


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Februar 2018)

Macht euch wegen mir keinen Kopf:
Wenn ich drauf anlegen würde könnte ich Richtung 2MioPPD gehen, aber ich finde es Sinnbefreit wegen 600kPPD weitere 500W zusätzlich zu verbraten.

Mir persönlich macht es momentan mehr Sorgen wieso die vorletzten zwei Punkteupdates bei mir so klein waren (die eine sogar ne Nullrunde) > gestern Abend als ich ins Bett ging und heute Morgen um 7 haben beide Rechner normal gefaltet und es wurden beim letzten Update keine Punkte nachgereicht.

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hauwexis (8. Februar 2018)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Macht euch wegen mir keinen Kopf:
> Wenn ich drauf anlegen würde könnte ich Richtung 2MioPPD gehen, aber ich finde es Sinnbefreit wegen 600kPPD weitere 500W zusätzlich zu verbraten.
> 
> Mir persönlich macht es momentan mehr Sorgen wieso die vorletzten zwei Punkteupdates bei mir so klein waren (die eine sogar ne Nullrunde) > gestern Abend als ich ins Bett ging und heute Morgen um 7 haben beide Rechner normal gefaltet und es wurden beim letzten Update keine Punkte nachgereicht.
> ...




Habe gerade mal nachgeschaut und bei mir das gleiche. Es fehlen Einträge von 6am,9am und 12pm  obwohl mein FAH Client volldurchgefaltet hat.


EDIT: Jetzt kam gerade der von 6am rein. Ich denke die Seite ist wohl stark am nachhinken?


----------



## bastian123f (8. Februar 2018)

Hauwexis schrieb:


> Habe gerade mal nachgeschaut und bei mir das gleiche. Es fehlen Einträge von 6am,9am und 12pm  obwohl mein FAH Client volldurchgefaltet hat.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Jetzt kam gerade der von 6am rein. Ich denke die Seite ist wohl stark am nachhinken?



Bei mir fehlen zwar keine Einträge, aber für meine zwei Xeons und zwei Grafikkarten waren die letzten beiden Ergebnisse jetzt auch nicht so geil.
Hoffentlich passt bei mir daheim alles.


----------



## sonntagskind (8. Februar 2018)

Mal was ganz anderes: Wenn ich das im Kopf richtig überschlage, überholen wir morgen Nachmittag/Abend das "Maximum PC Magazine"-Team. Yeah!


----------



## Babbavs (8. Februar 2018)

Bei mir ist am Dienstagnacht der Client einfach so hängen geblieben.
Kein Eintrag, nix

  Neustart hat es zwar wieder behoben, aber warum bleibt der einfach hängen und macht nicht weiter


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Februar 2018)

Hauwexis schrieb:


> Habe gerade mal nachgeschaut und bei mir das gleiche. Es fehlen Einträge von 6am,9am und 12pm  obwohl mein FAH Client volldurchgefaltet hat.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Jetzt kam gerade der von 6am rein. Ich denke die Seite ist wohl stark am nachhinken?


Die Seite (USA) hat 7h Zeitverschiebung.
Bis Resultate verbucht werden dauert es bis zu 4h.

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hauwexis (8. Februar 2018)

Ja dann könnte es daran liegen das immer zwei hinterher hinken.


----------



## bastian123f (8. Februar 2018)

Hauwexis schrieb:


> Ja dann könnte es daran liegen das immer zwei hinterher hinken.



Jetzt haben wir beide 90k+ bekommen


----------



## Hauwexis (8. Februar 2018)

Ja hast recht. Dann müssen wir uns wohl einfach etwas gedulden.

Noch -136,663,086 zum Platz 11.

So wie sich das abzeichnet wäre es möglich die Morgen zu überholen. Wenn wir weiter rein hauen. Ich lasse normalerweise den Rechner nur Nachts laufen ca 10 Stunden. Falte jetzt aber wieder seid 2 Stunden weiter. Geh ich halt nen Film gucken statt zu zocken.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Februar 2018)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Mir persönlich macht es momentan mehr Sorgen wieso die vorletzten zwei Punkteupdates bei mir so klein waren (die eine sogar ne Nullrunde) > gestern Abend als ich ins Bett ging und heute Morgen um 7 haben beide Rechner normal gefaltet und es wurden beim letzten Update keine Punkte nachgereicht.


Für das Punkteloch bei mir hab ich eine Erklärung in der Log gefunden:
Das Problem war das beide Rechner für knappe 3h keine Verbindung zu den Servern hatten. 

Ich bin mir nicht sicher wie ich die Log genau interpretieren soll.


Spoiler



00:05:15:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Exception: Could not get IP address for assign-GPU.stanford.edu: Der angegebene Host ist unbekannt. 
00:05:15:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
00:05:15:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Exception: Could not get IP address for assign-GPU.stanford.edu: Der angegebene Host ist unbekannt. 
00:05:15:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
00:05:17:WU01:FS00:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
00:05:17:WU01:FS00:0x21:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
00:05:17:WU01:FS00:0x21:Saving result file checkpt.crc
00:05:17:WU01:FS00:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
00:05:17:WU01:FS00:0x21:Saving result file positions.xtc
00:05:17:WU01:FS00:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
00:05:17:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
00:05:17:WU01:FS00:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:9415 run:2237 clone:1 gen:490 core:0x21 unit:0x00000250ab436c9d585e06dd2f61e569
00:05:17:WU01:FS00:Uploading 7.70MiB to 171.67.108.157
00:05:17:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
00:05:38:WARNING:WU01:FS00:WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
00:05:38:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:80
00:06:00:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Failed to connect to 171.67.108.157:80: Ein Verbindungsversuch ist fehlgeschlagen, da die Gegenstelle nach einer bestimmten Zeitspanne nicht richtig reagiert hat, oder die hergestellte Verbindung war fehlerhaft, da der verbundene Host nicht reagiert hat.
00:06:00:WU01:FS00:Trying to send results to collection server
00:06:00:WU01:FS00:Uploading 7.70MiB to 171.67.108.46
00:06:00:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.46:8080
00:06:15:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Exception: Could not get IP address for assign-GPU.stanford.edu: Der angegebene Host ist unbekannt. 
00:06:15:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
00:06:21:WARNING:WU01:FS00:WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
00:06:21:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.46:80
00:06:42:ERROR:WU01:FS00:Exception: Failed to connect to 171.67.108.46:80: Ein Verbindungsversuch ist fehlgeschlagen, da die Gegenstelle nach einer bestimmten Zeitspanne nicht richtig reagiert hat, oder die hergestellte Verbindung war fehlerhaft, da der verbundene Host nicht reagiert hat.
00:06:42:WU01:FS00:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:9415 run:2237 clone:1 gen:490 core:0x21 unit:0x00000250ab436c9d585e06dd2f61e569
00:06:42:WU01:FS00:Uploading 7.70MiB to 171.67.108.157
00:06:42:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:8080
00:07:03:WARNING:WU01:FS00:WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
00:07:03:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.157:80
00:07:24:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Failed to connect to 171.67.108.157:80: Ein Verbindungsversuch ist fehlgeschlagen, da die Gegenstelle nach einer bestimmten Zeitspanne nicht richtig reagiert hat, oder die hergestellte Verbindung war fehlerhaft, da der verbundene Host nicht reagiert hat.
00:07:24:WU01:FS00:Trying to send results to collection server
00:07:24:WU01:FS00:Uploading 7.70MiB to 171.67.108.46
00:07:24:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.46:8080
00:07:45:WARNING:WU01:FS00:WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
00:07:45:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.46:80
00:07:52:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Exception: Could not get IP address for assign-GPU.stanford.edu: Der angegebene Host ist unbekannt.


Keine Verbindung zu den Server von Standfort oder gar keine Internetverbindung?


----------



## Hauwexis (8. Februar 2018)

Hmmm, schwer zu sagen ob es an deiner Internetverbindung lag oder an dem Server.

Da würde jetzt evtl nur noch eine Log von deinem Router helfen.  Hast du die?


----------



## FlyingPC (8. Februar 2018)

Es könnte auch sein, dass es ein Problem bei deinem Provider gab. Aber wie @Hauwexis schon meinte, jetzt kann nur das Log vom Router helfen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Februar 2018)

Ich hab die Log von meinem Router, aber sie reicht nur bis 03:05 zurück.


Spoiler



[System]
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:05:05 2018
[Message:1]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:05:10 2018
[Message:2]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:05:15 2018
[Message:3]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:05:20 2018
[Message:4]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:05:25 2018
[Message:5]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:05:30 2018
[Message:6]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:05:35 2018
[Message:7]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:05:40 2018
[Message:8]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:05:45 2018
[Message:9]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:05:50 2018
[Message:10]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:05:55 2018
[Message:11]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:06:00 2018
[Message:12]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:06:05 2018
[Message:13]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:06:10 2018
[Message:14]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:06:15 2018
[Message:15]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:06:20 2018
[Message:16]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:06:25 2018
[Message:17]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:06:30 2018
[Message:18]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:06:35 2018
[Message:19]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:06:40 2018
[Message:20]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:06:46 2018
[Message:21]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:06:51 2018
[Message:22]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:06:56 2018
[Message:23]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:07:01 2018
[Message:24]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:07:06 2018
[Message:25]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:07:11 2018
[Message:26]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:07:16 2018
[Message:27]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:07:21 2018
[Message:28]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:07:26 2018
[Message:29]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:07:31 2018
[Message:30]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:07:36 2018
[Message:31]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:07:41 2018
[Message:32]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:07:46 2018
[Message:33]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:07:51 2018
[Message:34]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:07:56 2018
[Message:35]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:08:01 2018
[Message:36]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:08:06 2018
[Message:37]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:08:11 2018
[Message:38]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:08:16 2018
[Message:39]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:08:21 2018
[Message:40]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:08:26 2018
[Message:41]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:08:31 2018
[Message:42]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:08:36 2018
[Message:43]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:08:41 2018
[Message:44]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:08:46 2018
[Message:45]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:08:51 2018
[Message:46]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:08:56 2018
[Message:47]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:09:01 2018
[Message:48]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:09:06 2018
[Message:49]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:09:11 2018
[Message:50]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:09:16 2018
[Message:51]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:09:21 2018
[Message:52]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:09:26 2018
[Message:53]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:09:31 2018
[Message:54]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:09:36 2018
[Message:55]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:09:41 2018
[Message:56]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:09:46 2018
[Message:57]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:09:51 2018
[Message:58]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:09:56 2018
[Message:59]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:10:01 2018
[Message:60]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:10:06 2018
[Message:61]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:10:11 2018
[Message:62]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:10:16 2018
[Message:63]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:10:22 2018
[Message:64]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:10:27 2018
[Message:65]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:10:32 2018
[Message:66]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:10:37 2018
[Message:67]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:10:42 2018
[Message:68]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:10:47 2018
[Message:69]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:10:52 2018
[Message:70]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:10:57 2018
[Message:71]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:11:02 2018
[Message:72]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:11:07 2018
[Message:73]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:11:12 2018
[Message:74]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:11:17 2018
[Message:75]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:11:22 2018
[Message:76]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:11:28 2018
[Message:77]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:11:33 2018
[Message:78]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:11:38 2018
[Message:79]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:11:43 2018
[Message:80]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:11:48 2018
[Message:81]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:11:53 2018
[Message:82]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:11:58 2018
[Message:83]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:12:03 2018
[Message:84]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:12:08 2018
[Message:85]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:12:13 2018
[Message:86]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:12:18 2018
[Message:87]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:12:23 2018
[Message:88]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:12:28 2018
[Message:89]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:12:33 2018
[Message:90]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:12:38 2018
[Message:91]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:12:43 2018
[Message:92]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:12:48 2018
[Message:93]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:12:53 2018
[Message:94]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:12:58 2018
[Message:95]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:13:04 2018
[Message:96]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:13:09 2018
[Message:97]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:13:14 2018
[Message:98]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:13:19 2018
[Message:99]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:13:24 2018
[Message:100]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:13:29 2018
[Message:101]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:13:34 2018
[Message:102]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:13:39 2018
[Message:103]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:13:44 2018
[Message:104]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:13:49 2018
[Message:105]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:13:54 2018
[Message:106]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:13:59 2018
[Message:107]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:14:04 2018
[Message:108]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:14:09 2018
[Message:109]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:14:14 2018
[Message:110]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:14:19 2018
[Message:111]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:14:24 2018
[Message:112]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:14:29 2018
[Message:113]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:14:34 2018
[Message:114]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:14:39 2018
[Message:115]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:14:44 2018
[Message:116]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:14:49 2018
[Message:117]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:14:54 2018
[Message:118]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:14:59 2018
[Message:119]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:15:04 2018
[Message:120]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:15:09 2018
[Message:121]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:15:14 2018
[Message:122]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:15:19 2018
[Message:123]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:15:24 2018
[Message:124]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:15:29 2018
[Message:125]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:15:34 2018
[Message:126]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:15:39 2018
[Message:127]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:15:44 2018
[Message:128]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:15:49 2018
[Message:129]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:15:54 2018
[Message:130]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:15:59 2018
[Message:131]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:16:04 2018
[Message:132]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:16:09 2018
[Message:133]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:16:14 2018
[Message:134]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:16:19 2018
[Message:135]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:16:24 2018
[Message:136]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:16:29 2018
[Message:137]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:16:34 2018
[Message:138]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:16:39 2018
[Message:139]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:16:44 2018
[Message:140]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:16:49 2018
[Message:141]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:16:54 2018
[Message:142]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:16:59 2018
[Message:143]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:17:04 2018
[Message:144]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:17:09 2018
[Message:145]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:17:14 2018
[Message:146]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:17:19 2018
[Message:147]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:17:24 2018
[Message:148]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:17:29 2018
[Message:149]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:17:34 2018
[Message:150]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:17:39 2018
[Message:151]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:17:44 2018
[Message:152]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:17:49 2018
[Message:153]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:17:54 2018
[Message:154]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:17:59 2018
[Message:155]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:18:05 2018
[Message:156]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:18:10 2018
[Message:157]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:18:15 2018
[Message:158]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:18:20 2018
[Message:159]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:18:25 2018
[Message:160]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:18:30 2018
[Message:161]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:18:35 2018
[Message:162]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:18:40 2018
[Message:163]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:18:45 2018
[Message:164]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:18:50 2018
[Message:165]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:18:55 2018
[Message:166]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:19:00 2018
[Message:167]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:19:05 2018
[Message:168]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:19:10 2018
[Message:169]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:19:15 2018
[Message:170]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:19:20 2018
[Message:171]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:19:25 2018
[Message:172]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:19:30 2018
[Message:173]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:19:35 2018
[Message:174]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:19:40 2018
[Message:175]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:19:45 2018
[Message:176]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:19:50 2018
[Message:177]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:19:55 2018
[Message:178]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:20:00 2018
[Message:179]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:20:05 2018
[Message:180]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:20:10 2018
[Message:181]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:20:15 2018
[Message:182]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:20:20 2018
[Message:183]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:20:25 2018
[Message:184]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:20:30 2018
[Message:185]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:20:35 2018
[Message:186]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:20:40 2018
[Message:187]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:20:45 2018
[Message:188]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:20:50 2018
[Message:189]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:20:56 2018
[Message:190]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:21:01 2018
[Message:191]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:21:06 2018
[Message:192]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:21:11 2018
[Message:193]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:21:16 2018
[Message:194]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:21:21 2018
[Message:195]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:21:26 2018
[Message:196]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:21:31 2018
[Message:197]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:21:36 2018
[Message:198]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:21:41 2018
[Message:199]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:21:46 2018
[Message:200]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:21:51 2018
[Message:201]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:21:56 2018
[Message:202]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:22:01 2018
[Message:203]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:22:06 2018
[Message:204]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:22:11 2018
[Message:205]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:22:16 2018
[Message:206]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:22:21 2018
[Message:207]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:22:26 2018
[Message:208]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:22:31 2018
[Message:209]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:22:36 2018
[Message:210]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:22:41 2018
[Message:211]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:22:46 2018
[Message:212]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:22:51 2018
[Message:213]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:22:56 2018
[Message:214]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:23:01 2018
[Message:215]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:23:06 2018
[Message:216]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:23:11 2018
[Message:217]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:23:16 2018
[Message:218]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:23:21 2018
[Message:219]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:23:26 2018
[Message:220]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:23:31 2018
[Message:221]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:23:36 2018
[Message:222]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:23:41 2018
[Message:223]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:23:46 2018
[Message:224]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:23:51 2018
[Message:225]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:23:56 2018
[Message:226]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:24:01 2018
[Message:227]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:24:06 2018
[Message:228]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:24:11 2018
[Message:229]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:24:16 2018
[Message:230]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:24:21 2018
[Message:231]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:24:26 2018
[Message:232]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:24:31 2018
[Message:233]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:24:36 2018
[Message:234]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:24:41 2018
[Message:235]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:24:46 2018
[Message:236]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:24:51 2018
[Message:237]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:24:56 2018
[Message:238]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:25:01 2018
[Message:239]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:25:06 2018
[Message:240]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:25:11 2018
[Message:241]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:25:16 2018
[Message:242]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:25:21 2018
[Message:243]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:25:26 2018
[Message:244]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:25:31 2018
[Message:245]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:25:36 2018
[Message:246]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:25:41 2018
[Message:247]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:25:46 2018
[Message:248]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:25:51 2018
[Message:249]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:25:56 2018
[Message:250]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:26:01 2018
[Message:251]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:26:06 2018
[Message:252]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:26:11 2018
[Message:253]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:26:16 2018
[Message:254]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:26:21 2018
[Message:255]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:26:26 2018
[Message:256]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:26:31 2018
[Message:257]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:26:36 2018
[Message:258]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:26:41 2018
[Message:259]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:26:46 2018
[Message:260]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:26:51 2018
[Message:261]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:26:57 2018
[Message:262]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:27:02 2018
[Message:263]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:27:07 2018
[Message:264]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:27:12 2018
[Message:265]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:27:17 2018
[Message:266]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:27:22 2018
[Message:267]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:27:27 2018
[Message:268]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:27:32 2018
[Message:269]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:27:37 2018
[Message:270]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:27:42 2018
[Message:271]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:27:47 2018
[Message:272]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:27:52 2018
[Message:273]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:27:57 2018
[Message:274]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:28:02 2018
[Message:275]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:28:07 2018
[Message:276]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:28:12 2018
[Message:277]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:28:17 2018
[Message:278]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:28:22 2018
[Message:279]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:28:27 2018
[Message:280]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:28:33 2018
[Message:281]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:28:38 2018
[Message:282]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:28:43 2018
[Message:283]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:28:48 2018
[Message:284]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:28:53 2018
[Message:285]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:28:58 2018
[Message:286]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:29:03 2018
[Message:287]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:29:08 2018
[Message:288]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:29:13 2018
[Message:289]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:29:18 2018
[Message:290]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:29:23 2018
[Message:291]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:29:28 2018
[Message:292]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:29:33 2018
[Message:293]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:29:39 2018
[Message:294]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:29:44 2018
[Message:295]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:29:49 2018
[Message:296]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:29:54 2018
[Message:297]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:29:59 2018
[Message:298]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:30:04 2018
[Message:299]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:30:09 2018
[Message:300]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:30:14 2018
[Message:301]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:30:19 2018
[Message:302]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:30:24 2018
[Message:303]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:30:29 2018
[Message:304]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:30:34 2018
[Message:305]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:30:39 2018
[Message:306]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:30:44 2018
[Message:307]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:30:49 2018
[Message:308]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:30:54 2018
[Message:309]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:30:59 2018
[Message:310]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:31:04 2018
[Message:311]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:31:09 2018
[Message:312]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:31:14 2018
[Message:313]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:31:19 2018
[Message:314]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:31:24 2018
[Message:315]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:31:29 2018
[Message:316]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:31:34 2018
[Message:317]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:31:39 2018
[Message:318]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:31:44 2018
[Message:319]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:31:49 2018
[Message:320]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:31:54 2018
[Message:321]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:31:59 2018
[Message:322]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:32:04 2018
[Message:323]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:32:09 2018
[Message:324]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:32:14 2018
[Message:325]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:32:19 2018
[Message:326]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:32:24 2018
[Message:327]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:32:29 2018
[Message:328]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:32:34 2018
[Message:329]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:32:39 2018
[Message:330]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:32:44 2018
[Message:331]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:32:49 2018
[Message:332]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:32:54 2018
[Message:333]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:32:59 2018
[Message:334]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:33:04 2018
[Message:335]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:33:09 2018
[Message:336]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:33:14 2018
[Message:337]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:33:19 2018
[Message:338]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:33:24 2018
[Message:339]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:33:29 2018
[Message:340]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:33:34 2018
[Message:341]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:33:39 2018
[Message:342]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:33:44 2018
[Message:343]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:33:49 2018
[Message:344]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:33:54 2018
[Message:345]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:33:59 2018
[Message:346]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:34:04 2018
[Message:347]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:34:09 2018
[Message:348]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:34:14 2018
[Message:349]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:34:19 2018
[Message:350]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:34:24 2018
[Message:351]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:34:29 2018
[Message:352]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:34:34 2018
[Message:353]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:34:39 2018
[Message:354]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:34:44 2018
[Message:355]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:34:49 2018
[Message:356]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:34:54 2018
[Message:357]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:34:59 2018
[Message:358]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:35:04 2018
[Message:359]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:35:09 2018
[Message:360]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:35:14 2018
[Message:361]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:35:19 2018
[Message:362]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:35:24 2018
[Message:363]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 192.168.100.1, IP=192.168.100.2, Lease time=10.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:35:30 2018
[Message:364]DHCP: Client release IP 192.168.100.2 to server 192.168.100.1.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:35:35 2018
[Message:365]DHCP: Client performing a DHCP renew.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:35:35 2018
[Message:366]DHCP: Client send DISCOVER.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:35:36 2018
[Message:367]warning: no upstream servers configured
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:35:36 2018
[Message:368]DHCP: Client receive OFFER from 213.196.149.72.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:35:36 2018
[Message:369]DHCP: Client send REQUEST, Request IP 213.196.151.62 from 213.196.149.72.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:35:37 2018
[Message:370]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 213.196.149.72, IP=213.196.151.62, Lease time=43200.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 03:35:43 2018
[Message:371]Time synchronized
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 06:01:44 2018
[Message:372]Got new client [F8:E0:79:4A:2C:E2] associated from BAND24G-1.1 (2.4 Ghz)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 06:01:44 2018
[Message:373]DHCP: Server receive REQUEST from f8:e0:79:4a:2c:e2.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 06:01:48 2018
[Message:374]DHCP: Server receive REQUEST from f8:e0:79:4a:2c:e2.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 06:01:49 2018
[Message:375]DHCP: Server receive DISCOVER from f8:e0:79:4a:2c:e2.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 06:01:50 2018
[Message:376]DHCP: Server sending OFFER of 192.168.0.104.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 06:01:50 2018
[Message:377]DHCP: Server receive REQUEST from f8:e0:79:4a:2c:e2.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 06:01:50 2018
[Message:378]DHCP: Server sending ACK to 192.168.0.104. (Lease time = 604800)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 08:16:14 2018
[Message:379]Got new client [90:68:C3:A4:3C:2B] associated from BAND24G-1.1 (2.4 Ghz)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 08:16:14 2018
[Message:380]DHCP: Server receive REQUEST from 90:68:c3:a4:3c:2b.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 08:16:14 2018
[Message:381]DHCP: Server sending ACK to 192.168.0.106. (Lease time = 604800)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 09:12:29 2018
[Message:382]DHCP: Server receive REQUEST from 00:01:2e:2f:ff:db.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 09:12:29 2018
[Message:383]DHCP: Server sending ACK to 192.168.0.108. (Lease time = 604800)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 09:12:42 2018
[Message:384]DHCP: Server receive DISCOVER from 00:24:be:dd:98:f5.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 09:12:42 2018
[Message:385]DHCP: Server sending OFFER of 192.168.0.105.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 09:12:42 2018
[Message:386]DHCP: Server receive REQUEST from 00:24:be:dd:98:f5.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 09:12:42 2018
[Message:387]DHCP: Server sending ACK to 192.168.0.105. (Lease time = 604800)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 09:35:36 2018
[Message:388]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 213.196.149.72, IP=213.196.151.62, Lease time=43200.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 15:35:37 2018
[Message:389]DHCP: Client receive ACK from 213.196.149.72, IP=213.196.151.62, Lease time=43200.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 17:45:57 2018
[Message:390]DHCP: Server receive REQUEST from 90:68:c3:a4:3c:2b.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 17:45:57 2018
[Message:391]DHCP: Server sending ACK to 192.168.0.106. (Lease time = 604800)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 17:45:58 2018
[Message:392]Got new client [90:68:C3:A4:3C:2B] associated from BAND24G-1.1 (2.4 Ghz)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 18:59:43 2018
[Message:393]DHCP: Server receive REQUEST from 00:01:2e:2f:ff:db.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 18:59:43 2018
[Message:394]DHCP: Server sending ACK to 192.168.0.108. (Lease time = 604800)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 19:00:28 2018
[Message:395]DHCP: Server receive DISCOVER from 00:24:be:dd:98:f5.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 19:00:28 2018
[Message:396]DHCP: Server sending OFFER of 192.168.0.105.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 19:00:28 2018
[Message:397]DHCP: Server receive REQUEST from 00:24:be:dd:98:f5.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 19:00:28 2018
[Message:398]DHCP: Server sending ACK to 192.168.0.105. (Lease time = 604800)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 19:48:54 2018
[Message:399]DHCP: Server receive REQUEST from 90:68:c3:a4:3c:2b.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Time]Thu Feb  8 19:48:54 2018
[Message:400]DHCP: Server sending ACK to 192.168.0.106. (Lease time = 604800)
-------------------------


----------



## Hauwexis (8. Februar 2018)

Vielleicht reicht die nur bis dahin zurück weil du wirklich einen Disconnect hattest. Könnte möglich sein.


----------



## Blom (9. Februar 2018)

@Bumblebee
Mich würde ja wirklich mal interessieren mit was du faltest. Du hast ja ca die Hälfte der PCGH Gruppenpunkte errechnet 
Kannst du da Bilder oder eine Auflistung machen?


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Februar 2018)

@Blom

Nun, die gab es mal - halbwegs aktuell
Sind eine Menge GraKa's - hauptsächlich

Ich werde versuchen es mal zu aktualisieren - gib mir etwas Zeit


----------



## brooker (9. Februar 2018)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> @Blom
> 
> Nun, die gab es mal - halbwegs aktuell
> Sind eine Menge GraKa's - hauptsächlich
> ...



... hole Dir doch mal ne Praktikantin vom Amt, du kommst mit der Verwaltung nicht mehr nach!


----------



## CrashStyle (9. Februar 2018)

Ja wäre mal interressant zu sehen mit was die Leute hier so Falten


----------



## JayTea (9. Februar 2018)

Zeigt her eure Folding@Home-PCs
Dort habe ich auch bereits zwei Einträge hinterlassen.
Oftmals laden die Falter Bilder mit hoch.


----------



## FlyingPC (9. Februar 2018)

Hier mein Buildlog mit einem Faltwoche-Update.


----------



## INU.ID (9. Februar 2018)

So, hab meinen alten Schinken jetzt auch mal angeworfen. Platz 10 sollte da die Tage schon noch fallen.^^


----------



## Doleo (9. Februar 2018)

116 Mio ist schon eine Menge. Congrats an alle . Ich habe versucht meinen (sehr alten und daher oft von mir vergessenen) Läppi zum Falten zu bringen - leider ohne Erfolg


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Februar 2018)

INU.ID schrieb:


> So, hab meinen alten Schinken jetzt auch mal angeworfen. Platz 10 sollte da die Tage schon noch fallen.^^


Na endlich


----------



## INU.ID (10. Februar 2018)

Platz 11 ist schon mal gefallen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bastian123f (10. Februar 2018)

Und jetzt noch mit Vollgas an den nächsten


----------



## Doleo (10. Februar 2018)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Platz 11 ist schon mal gefallen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats allen!


----------



## katajama (10. Februar 2018)

Dann muss ich mal heute weniger zocken und mehr falten - hab erst 1,2 Mio diese Woche


----------



## Ramonx56 (10. Februar 2018)

Dann wirds aber Zeit... 
So los jetzt. Gib Gas!   
So langsam ist Endspurt angesagt.
Gebt nochmal Alles.


----------



## foldinghomealone (10. Februar 2018)

Nicht vergessen: Die Faltwoche endet morgen 7 Uhr, nicht heute Mitternacht. Also noch gut 12h durchhalten und neue Rekorde aufstellen. Danach aber fertigfalten lassen und nicht abbrechen.

Oder besser: bis zum Kinderkrebstag am 15.02. weiterfalten.
Oder am besten: die Kiste(n) einfach gar nicht mehr ausschalten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Februar 2018)

Ich lasse den Knecht ausnahmsweise diese Nacht durchröcheln ( so kann ich vielleicht noch ein paar Punkte machen wenn ich nicht wieder so eine fiese WU erwische die viel Zeit für wenig Ehr einbringt ) mache aber trotzdem bis zum 15.02 mit. Nur den 3. Wunsch kann ich nicht erfüllen


----------



## Hauwexis (10. Februar 2018)

Meiner läuft auch hauptsächliche die Nächte durch. Am Tag so ca 10Std lass ich ihn falten. Gleich ist die nächste dicke WU fertig   Punkteregen


----------



## foldinghomealone (11. Februar 2018)

Harter Kampf um Platz 10. Nur 2.500 Punkte Unterschied und noch fünfeinhalb Stunden zu falten.  

Jetzt hängt's nur noch vom Zufall ab. Wer kriegt welche WU und wann sind sie fertig.
Irgendwie unfair. Egal wie's ausgeht...


----------



## knightmare80 (11. Februar 2018)

Ich Gratuliere allen die mitgemacht haben. Ihr seid alles Gewinner für mich weil die eigene Hardware/ Geld zu investieren nur um anderen zu helfen finde ich einsame Klasse!!!!


----------



## kampfschaaaf (11. Februar 2018)

Wow was für eine extreme Rechenleistung hier aufgebracht wurde und immer noch wird. Das war eine gute und erfolgreiche Aktion! Ich hoffe auch dieses Mal, daß brooker mir früh genug Bescheid gibt, um bei der nächsten Aktion nicht meinen Einsatz zu verpassen. Dieses Mal hat mir brooker früh genug Bescheid gegeben; habe aber zu spät eingeschaltet und konnte 1,7Mppd nicht lange genug auf die Straße bringen, daß es sich im Average durchschlägt. Aber das macht nix. Die eigens für die Faltaktion besorgte GTX1080 AMP! EXTREME, die ich zur Vega64 dazugesellt habe, um den Output überhaupt zu erreichen, ist nun wieder an einen Casemodder weiterverkauft worden und geht morgen auf aReise, Reise...

Bis zum nächsten Mal
- faltschaaaf -


----------



## Stefan84 (11. Februar 2018)

@kampfschaaaf:
da bist du nicht der einzige, ich habe auch meinen Einsatz verpasst und dümpel daher "nur" bei rund 850k Average rum, statt locker über einer Mio PPD  Aufgrund der starken Mitfalter hätte es aber ohnehin diesemal nicht ansatzweise für die Top20 gereicht 

Trotz allem gibt es auch von mir ein *riesiges Grats* an alle die teilgenommen haben und -nehmen, die Beule in der Statistik ist schon beeindruckend!


----------



## knightmare80 (11. Februar 2018)

Lasst uns wenigstens einen Tag dranhängen! Platz 10 ☺️


----------



## bastian123f (11. Februar 2018)

knightmare80 schrieb:


> Lasst uns wenigstens einen Tag dranhängen! Platz 10 ☺️


Jawoll. Bei mir geht es bis mindestens 15.02. Danach schaue ich mal, was die Stromrechnung sagt


----------



## LordAshtray (11. Februar 2018)

Spitzen Leistung   Gratz an alle Folder! Werde auch noch bis 15ten dabeibleiben, hoffe das Notebook hält durch


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Februar 2018)

bastian123f schrieb:


> Jawoll. Bei mir geht es bis mindestens 15.02. Danach schaue ich mal, was die Stromrechnung sagt


Na und du bekommst die Rechnung mit einer Goldkante vom Chef des hiesigen Energieanbieters persönlich überreicht oder man wirft dir die Schlüssel und ein Aktienbündel vom nächsten Kraftwerk in den Kasten bei leicht erhöhten Kosten


----------



## Stefan84 (11. Februar 2018)

Ich muss glaub ich im Keller mal das Brennelement austauschen


----------



## Falco (11. Februar 2018)

Meine 980GTX hab ich wieder schlafen geschickt , aber meine 1050er faltet  weiter! Hab am Plasma TV eine Energiesparotption entdeckt und deshalb müssen die fehlenden 100 Watt wieder verbraucht werden XD Also weiter geht's, bis zum 15.! 

LG


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Februar 2018)

Egal, ich dafür habe eine neue Aufgabe für die Verlängerungskabel und Kabeltrommeln gefunden. Nachbarschaftsstrom, preiswert, nachhaltig und ökologisch voll Grün


----------



## knightmare80 (11. Februar 2018)

Ich werde meine R9 290 weiter Falten lassen ab sofort und nichts mehr anderes. Wenn Mein FoldingHome PC sich refinanziert hat, was irgendwann im März ist, werden dann auch die 970er im Tripple und die 980er mitfalten. Das sollten dann 1mio PPD sein...


----------



## knightmare80 (12. Februar 2018)

Juhu Leute, helft doch bitte das wir auf Platz 10 kommen. Eine Woche habt Ihr euch solche Mühe gegeben und sagt mir nicht es war nur wegen dem Grwinnspiel, hier geht es in erster Linie um etwas großes was man nur zusammen erreichen kann und so ein Gewinnspiel ist eher der Zuckerstreusel auf der Sahne...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Februar 2018)

Das sollte doch Morgen was für das Geschichtsbuch sein. Hatte schon mehrfach geschaut am Tag und die Sieben Meilen Stiefel haben da etliche Meter gemacht und den Abstand mehr als halbiert. Bis zum 15. habe ich noch Sprit im Tank und leiste den bescheidenen Beitrag


----------



## cubanrice987 (12. Februar 2018)

Ich hab´s einfach mal laufen lassen, einfach nur um beim 10. Platz nachher auch dabei sein zu dürfen. 

Und dann ist es bis zum 15. ja auch nicht mehr lang hin. Den Lärm höre ich mittlerweile auch nicht mehr, von daher, alles gut...


----------



## Nono15 (13. Februar 2018)

Durchhalten bis Platz 10 ist ja wohl Ehrensache, zumal am 15. ja noch der Internationale Kinder-Krebstag stattfindet (was eigentlich viel wichtiger ist)


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Februar 2018)

Euer Teamspirit macht mich mehr als stolz


----------



## bastian123f (13. Februar 2018)

Ich bin schon mit voller Power dabei. Den Rang holen wir uns.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (13. Februar 2018)

Gegen 13.00 Uhr sollte es so weit sein ...


----------



## CrashStyle (13. Februar 2018)

Nach Langer Zeit muss jetzt Platz 10 unsgehören  Weiter so Mädels


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Februar 2018)

*EINMAL* noch kräftig "rödeln" und der Platz ist unser


----------



## sonntagskind (13. Februar 2018)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> *EINMAL* noch kräftig "rödeln" und der Platz ist unser



Für die jüngeren hier: Der IT-Fachterminus "Rödeln" beschreibt die hörbare Tätigkeit eines Rechners, bei dem selbiger minutenlang laut hörbare Disketten- oder Festplattengeräusche beim Laden von sich gab und man die Anstrengung förmlich hören und bei Handauflegen auch spüren konnte.  

Hab ich lange nicht gehört den Ausdruck, danke bumblebee. 

Japp, heute sollten wir die TopTen noch erreichen können! Yeah!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Februar 2018)

@sonntagskind:
Dann musst mal zu uns in die Schweiz kommen > "Rödeln" hört man gelegentlich im Alltag.


----------



## foldinghomealone (13. Februar 2018)

In Bayern auch


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Februar 2018)

Den Begriff kannte ich auch vor der Zeit des PC´s und höre ich doch öfters und gelegendlich für diese Ferkelei


----------



## Ramonx56 (13. Februar 2018)

Ist ne tolle Faltwoche gewesen.
Doch da stellt sich mir eine große Frage...
Wo bleibt das letzte Update mit Fazit und wo bleibt die Auflösung des Gewinnspiels?


----------



## bastian123f (13. Februar 2018)

In bayern höre ich den Begriff "rödeln" ziemlich oft. Damit ist aber eher das Arbeiten allgemein auch mit gemeint. Wir vor allem von meinen Kammeraden beid er FFW benutzt bei Einsätzen und Übungen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Februar 2018)

Solange es nur rödeln und nicht ins malochen kippt gehts ja noch.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (13. Februar 2018)

... und gleich noch Platz 10. 
Morgen erscheint übrigens auf pcgh.de der Abschlussbericht und die Veröffentlichung der Gewinner.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Februar 2018)

Damit ist die 1. gute Tat des Jahres abgehakt und auf den Bericht bin ich mal gespannt. Einen Dank an alle die das Ergebnis ermöglichten, Hut ab und Knicks


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Februar 2018)

... wobei niemand dich - oder jeden anderen - daran hindert *jeden Tag *eine gute Tat zu vollbringen


----------



## binär-11110110111 (14. Februar 2018)

Und, wer hat gewonnen ???


----------



## foldinghomealone (14. Februar 2018)

wir alle


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Februar 2018)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Und, wer hat gewonnen ???


Die Menschheit ein klitze kleines bisschen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Februar 2018)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Und, wer hat gewonnen ???



Die Forschung hat gewonnen und jeder der das Ergebnis ermöglicht hat. Die Werbegeschenke kommen später wenn der Chef das Tagesgeschäft abgearbeitet hat


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Februar 2018)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Und, wer hat gewonnen ???



Ich, jeden Tag an dem ich mit solchen Faltern wie euch etwas Gutes tun kann


----------



## knightmare80 (14. Februar 2018)

Geduld und hast doch uns


----------



## bastian123f (14. Februar 2018)

Die Auflösung wird schon bald kommen. Ich denke erst, wenn jeder auf die Nachricht von Stephan geantwortet hat. Dann ist es ja auch sicher, wer alles dabei ist.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (14. Februar 2018)

Zwei Rückantworten fehlen mir zwar noch, ich gehe aber mal optimistisch davon aus, dass ich die noch erhalte.  Hier gelangt ihr zur Auflösung.


----------



## FireFly83 (14. Februar 2018)

Mist elfter! Knapp vorbei ist auch daneben 
Glückwunsch den Gewinnern - und dem Team zum 10. Platz!


----------



## Hasestab (14. Februar 2018)

Glückwünsche allen Gewinnern! !! 

Gruss


----------



## Nono15 (14. Februar 2018)

Super Leistung 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle Gewinner


----------



## cubanrice987 (14. Februar 2018)

Auch von mir herzlichste Glückwünsche


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Februar 2018)

Allen Fortunanesen a lot of Fun with the Gewinn


----------



## voodoman (14. Februar 2018)

Meinen Glückwunsch an die Gewinner sowie an das ganze Team zur erbrachten Leistung!


----------



## Jeretxxo (14. Februar 2018)

Glückwunsch an all die fleißigen Falter die ihre Rechenleistung gespendet haben und so ein beachtenswertes Ergebnis abgeliefert haben.


----------



## moreply (14. Februar 2018)

Glückwunsch allen Gewinnern! Und mitfaltern! 

Mein persönlicher Gewinn ist das ich mich von der letzten Faltaktion (Platz 11) auf Platz 6 steigern konnte


----------



## knightmare80 (14. Februar 2018)

Gratulation an alle Gewinner  Eigentlich alle


----------



## foldinghomealone (14. Februar 2018)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle Gewinner.

Mein persönlicher Held des Tages ist nfsgame, der ordentlich reinballert und sich nicht mal für's Gewinnspiel anmeldet... Chapeau!


----------



## nfsgame (14. Februar 2018)

Hat Gründe - hast ne PN .


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Februar 2018)

Grats an die Gewinner


----------



## bastian123f (14. Februar 2018)

Danke euch allen. Auch Grats von mir an die anderen Gewinner.

Besonderen Dank geht auch an Gigabyte und PCGH für die Durchführung  des Gewinnspiels. Ich hoffe ihr seid nächstesMal wieder dabei


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Februar 2018)

Platz 15 und das nur mit meiner regulären Falthardware mit den Alltagseinstellungen und ohne den 3 stündigen Internetausfall sogar Platz 14? > 

Grats an alle Gewinner und das Team.


----------



## brooker (14. Februar 2018)

... Glückwunsch an die Gewinner! 


Ich möchte mich bei allen Teilnehmern der Aktion bedanken. Jeder von Euch hat einen Beitrag gegen den Krebs geleistet! 

Weiterer Dank geht an die Unterstützer bei PCGH und dem Sponsor GIGABYTE. Danke für die Plattform und das spannende Gewinnspiel.

Nicht zu vergessen ist der Support der Aktion durch das F@H Team im Hintergrund! Ihr habt wieder ganze Arbeit geleistet und habt die Fragen und Probleme schnell aufgenommen und gelöst! 


Bitte behaltet die News bei PCGH im Auge. Nach der Aktion, ist vor der Aktion:

*"Gamer folden gegen die Vergesslichkeit" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Alzheimer-Tages ab 21.09.2018*


----------



## Gast201808102 (14. Februar 2018)

Glückwunsch!


----------



## GreenFreak (14. Februar 2018)

Vielen vielen Dank für die Glückwunsche! Freue mich sehr und werde weiterhin an sonnenreichen Tagen dabei sein (Solaranlage regelt  ).


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (14. Februar 2018)

Kleines Update: Ich habe Rückantworten von allen Gewinnern erhalten und Gigabyte informiert, sodass dem Versand der Preise nichts mehr im Wege steht.

Falls wir zur nächsten Faltwoche im September wieder schöne Preise organisiert bekommen, wird voraussichtlich der Verlosungsmechanismus etwas angepasst. Falls also noch jemand gute Ideen und Umsetzungsmöglichkeiten auf Lager hat, dann gerne her damit.


----------



## Hauwexis (15. Februar 2018)

Glückwunsch allen Gewinner. War ja eine geile Faltaktion


----------



## Doleo (15. Februar 2018)

Gratulation an alle Gewinner!


----------



## Ogami (15. Februar 2018)

Ebenfalls Glückwunsch!!!


----------



## CrashStyle (15. Februar 2018)

Glückwunsch auch von mir an alle Gewinner!  TOP Leistung


----------



## Gast201808102 (15. Februar 2018)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Kleines Update: Ich habe Rückantworten von allen Gewinnern erhalten und Gigabyte informiert, sodass dem Versand der Preise nichts mehr im Wege steht.
> 
> Falls wir zur nächsten Faltwoche im September wieder schöne Preise organisiert bekommen, wird voraussichtlich der Verlosungsmechanismus etwas angepasst. Falls also noch jemand gute Ideen und Umsetzungsmöglichkeiten auf Lager hat, dann gerne her damit.



innerhalb der faltwoche eine anzahl "x" an punkten und alle mit dieser gleichberechtigt in den lostopf. falls das durchführbar ist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Februar 2018)

Gibt es noch so etwas wie give aways von den Herstellern? Man könnte ja auch ein paar Überraschungspakete mit solchen Sachen füllen. Könnte als Gewinn vielleicht sogar interessanter sein oder man generiert damit ein paar weitere Preisträger


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Februar 2018)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Falls wir zur nächsten Faltwoche im September wieder schöne Preise organisiert bekommen, wird voraussichtlich der Verlosungsmechanismus etwas angepasst. Falls also noch jemand gute Ideen und Umsetzungsmöglichkeiten auf Lager hat, dann gerne her damit.


Zusätztlich zu dem Punkten während der Faltaktion noch eine bestimmte Anzahl durchgefaltener WUs innerhalb der letzten 12 Monate > mein Vorschlag wäre 120 Stück

Kontrolliert kann man das Ganze auch leicht > auf der Userseite bei extremeoverclocking.com lässt sich unter Monatsübersicht die letzten 12 Monate überschauen.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Februar 2018)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Zusätzlich zu den Punkten während der Faltaktion noch eine bestimmte Anzahl durchgefaltener WUs innerhalb der letzten 12 Monate > mein Vorschlag wäre 120 Stück
> 
> Kontrolliert kann man das Ganze auch leicht > auf der Userseite bei extremeoverclocking.com lässt sich unter Monatsübersicht die letzten 12 Monate überschauen.



Das wären dann ca. alle 3 Tage eine WU - bei einer Laufzeit von 24h pro WU
 passt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Februar 2018)

Da würden ja viele Teilnehmer an solchen Aktion durch das Loch fallen. Da könnte es zur fehlender Motivation kommen bei neuen Mitstreitern


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Februar 2018)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Da würden ja viele Teilnehmer an solchen Aktion durch das Loch fallen. Da könnte es zur fehlender Motivation kommen bei neuen Mitstreitern


Überleg mal du auf 120 WU innerhalb 365 Tage kommst und dafür brauchst man nicht mal wirklich aktuelle Hardware > das würde ich sogar mit meinem Asus Eee 1000H mit der Atom N270-CPU hinbekommen vorrausgesetzt ich lass ihn 24/7 NaCl falten.


Ausserdem lässt diese Bedienung 365 Tage Zeit die 120 WUs zu erfalten:
Sommer zu heiss zum falten und 3 Monate Faltpause > 9 Monate Zeit zum sie zu erfalten.
Selbst wenn einer halbwegs aktuelle Hardware hat reicht es wahrscheinlich sogar wenn er nur an den Faltaktionen teilnimmt (ist ja schliesslich nicht nur eine pro Jahr)
Vor dem eigentlichen Faltevent testen viele noch ihre Hardware auf Faltstabilität > die WUs zählen ja auch schon.

Also:
Wer soll da bitte ausgeschlossen sein wenn er wirklich faltwillig ist?


----------



## foldinghomealone (15. Februar 2018)

Ich sehe eher das gegenteilige Problem, dass 120WUs über NaCl-Falten sehr leicht zu erreichen sind. 
Und wenn man boswillig unterwegs ist, dann könnte man 120 WUs abbrechen lassen und muss überhaupt nichts für's Falten investieren. 

Und die Auswertung dürfte auch nicht ganz ohne sein.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Februar 2018)

@foldinghomealone:
Die erfaltenen WUs über das Jahr sind als zusätzlich Bedienung zu den zu erfaltenden Punkten während des Faltevents selber gedacht.

Zu hoch angesetzte WU-Zahlen sind kontraproduktiv und schreckt ab, aber rein über Punkte so wie diesesmal ist auch nicht wirklich Zielführend weil wir da das gleiche Problem haben > zusammen mit einer Mindest-WU-Anzahl über das Jahr dürften meiner Meinung nach ein faierer gangbarer Weg sein.


Wieso soll die Auswertung ein Problem sein? 

Userseite bei extremeoverclocking.com ist die Spalte ganz links die Monatsproduktion > die WU-Zahlen zusammenzählen und du hast die Zahl. 

Genau genommen hat man ja für die WUs sogar 12-13 Monate Zeit da man den Monat vor einem Jahr schlecht aufteilen kann um es zu überprüfen.


Ps.:
Die 200.000Punkte dieses Faltevents nur mit NaCl's? > Da hätte derjenige mit 1'600WUs etwas zu tun gehabt.


----------



## JayTea (15. Februar 2018)

Den Weg über Punkte und WU-Anzahl zu gehen finde ich okay.
Allerdings: 120 WU sind mit einer halbwegs aktuellen CPU und NaCl innerhalb von 1-2 Tagen erledigt. Des Weiteren sind 200k Punkte mit einer GTX 10X0(Ti) ebenso innerhalb "kurzer Zeit" abgefrühstückt!

Will man die Gewinnspielpreise im Kreise der (Dauer)falter bzw. "ernsthaft interessierten Falter" haben, wäre eine Möglichkeit noch den Faktor Zeit mit einzubeziehen: Leistung X innerhalb von Zeitraum X.
Das wiederum vergraut Neulinge...!


----------



## foldinghomealone (15. Februar 2018)

@A.Meier-PS3 
Wenn ich deine obige Aussage richtig verstehe, würde es ja reichen, zwei Tage vor dem Faltevent, NaCl anzuschmeissen, 120WUs zu falten und dann in der Faltwoche 200.000 Punkte zu machen, oder?
Das finde ich als zu lasche Anforderung.

Zur Auwertung: 
Man muss ja erstmal alle User einzeln anklicken, um zu überprüfen, ob sie die 120 WUs in den letzten 12 Monaten gemacht haben. Das sehe ich schon als aufwändig.
Auf jeden Fall im Vergleich zu jetzt, weil es jetzt ausreicht, die Team Summery auszulesen und nach PPD zu sortieren. Jetzt kann man innerhalb von 2min alle User rausfinden, die 200.000Punkte in der Woche machen. Das geht nicht, wenn ich das letzte Jahr betrachten will. 

Man müsste zwei Tabellen führen. Eine jetzt, eine in einem Jahr und dann den WU-Unterschied errechnen.


----------



## foldinghomealone (15. Februar 2018)

JayTea schrieb:


> Will man die Gewinnspielpreise im Kreise der (Dauer)falter bzw. "ernsthaft interessierten Falter" haben, wäre eine Möglichkeit noch den Faktor Zeit mit einzubeziehen: Leistung X innerhalb von Zeitraum X.(


--> Leistung pro Zeitraum ergibt PPD


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Februar 2018)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Überleg mal du auf 120 WU innerhalb 365 Tage kommst und dafür brauchst man nicht mal wirklich aktuelle Hardware > das würde ich sogar mit meinem Asus Eee 1000H mit der Atom N270-CPU hinbekommen vorrausgesetzt ich lass ihn 24/7 NaCl falten.
> 
> 
> Ausserdem lässt diese Bedienung 365 Tage Zeit die 120 WUs zu erfalten:
> ...



Hm wenn ich darauf aus wäre dann mit gebremsten Schaum vielleicht 6 - 8 Wochen oder mehr? Da ich es auch noch nicht ausprobiert habe mit gewöhnlicher Laufzeit mit zocken und mit Light und / oder Idle. Generell war aber die Neurekrutierung gemeint bzw. Leute für Aktionen zu reaktivieren denen dann die mögliche Motivation fehlt wenn die die Zugangsvorraussetzungen nicht in der Zeit stemmen. Einfach als Anreiz sehen und oder mehr Leistung bereitstellen zu wollen / können.


----------



## MOE_ses (15. Februar 2018)

Glückwunsch an die Gewinner 
Danke schön an alle Mitfalter, mir hats Spaß bereitet.....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Februar 2018)

@JayTea + foldinghomealone:
Diese Zahl von 120 WUs ist nur von mir mal so ein Vorschlag > mir  gehts jetzt vorallem mal um die Grundidee als solches und wie eure Meinung dazu ist  dies als zusätzliche Bedinung einzuführen.

Diese 200'000 Punkte sind ein Witz > das steht ausser Frage.
Ich persönlich würde diese Grenze ja gerne bei einer Mio sehen, doch ich fürchte das schreckt Neulinge zu sehr ab.




foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Zur Auwertung:
> Man muss ja erstmal alle User einzeln anklicken, um zu überprüfen, ob sie die 120 WUs in den letzten 12 Monaten gemacht haben. Das sehe ich schon als aufwändig.
> Auf jeden Fall im Vergleich zu jetzt, weil es jetzt ausreicht, die Team Summery auszulesen und nach PPD zu sortieren. Jetzt kann man innerhalb von 2min alle User rausfinden, die 200.000Punkte in der Woche machen. Das geht nicht, wenn ich das letzte Jahr betrachten will.
> 
> Man müsste zwei Tabellen führen. Eine jetzt, eine in einem Jahr und dann den WU-Unterschied errechnen.


Ich glaube du siehst da zuviel Aufwand (macht man ja nicht täglich sondern nur einmal während eines Faltevents):
Diesesmal haben 106 Falter am Gewinnspiel teilgenommen (hab sie im Teilnahmethread gezählt) > selbst wenn alle die 200'000 Punkte zusammenbekommen haben (für das hat man ja die Punktetabelle), 106 lässt sich noch relativ problemlos händisch kontrollieren obs sie auch die zum Beispiel geforderten 120 WUs im letzten Jahr gefaltet haben.

Bei dir Beispielweise sehe ich ja schon im Dezember das du 345 WU's hattest und somit genug > ab zum nächsten Teilnehmer > wo soll das Problem sein?


----------



## cubanrice987 (15. Februar 2018)

Ich finde man sollte die Anforderungen schon innerhalb der Aktion belassen. Meine Meinung. 

Wenn ich meinen Rechner jetzt noch knapp 4 Tage laufen lasse habe ich den Wert der Maus um den Faktor 2 überschritten, nur was den Stromverbrauch angeht.
Wenn ich jetzt überlege ich hätte vorher noch 120 WUs erfalten müssen, bei 32,5 WUs pro Tag mit 4 GPUs und 3 CPUs... Hätte ich nur eine 1050Ti, was meiner Meinung nach in der Einstiges- bis unteren Mittelklasse eine gängige Gaming GPU ist, hätte ich 18 + 7 Tage falten müssen 

Ich meine, die Rechner laufen jetzt 13 Tage durchgehend, hat bei mir jetzt nichts mit den Preisen zu tun, aber generell sollten diese doch ein Anreiz dafür sein mitzumachen... Wenn ich aber innerhalb von 14 Tagen Faktor 2 des Wertes der Preise an Strom investieren muss, dazu noch der Lärm und 14 Tage absolute Gaming Abstinenz...


----------



## foldinghomealone (15. Februar 2018)

Muss ja nicht am Stück sein. Der Vorschlag ist innerhalb von einem Jahr.
Und dann hättest du auch eine Chance auf den Hauptgewinn.

@A.Meier-PS3: Wir zwei könnten die Auswertung schon fahren, schon klar. 
Nur denke ich, dass die Auswertung ein PCGH-Redakteur machen muss und wenn er dann alleine dafür schon x Stunden verbrät - anstatt jetzt ein paar Minuten -, sehe ich, dass das Ganze zu kompliziert/aufwändig sein könnte, um in von Chefetage noch unterstützt zu werden.


----------



## cubanrice987 (15. Februar 2018)

Oh, es ging um den Hauptgewinn, ich dachte es geht darum überhaupt irgendwas gewinnen zu können...

Alles klar, dann habe ich nichts gesagt...


----------



## binär-11110110111 (15. Februar 2018)

cubanrice987 schrieb:


> Oh, es ging um den Hauptgewinn, ich dachte es geht darum überhaupt irgendwas gewinnen zu können...
> Alles klar, dann habe ich nichts gesagt...



Also ich habe verstanden, daß es um alle Gewinne geht ...

Abgesehen davon sollte es zumindest für die Gewinner (Neulinge) Ehrensache sein, daß Team auch weiterhin zu unterstützen. 

Als Dauerfalter sehe ich das Gewinnspiel eher als nette Geste, wo man ggf. was gewinnen KANN - im Vordergrund steht für mich die Sache/ Forschung.

Das soll Euch jetzt aber nicht davon abhalten, hier weiter zu diskutieren um die Gewinnbedingungen zu optimieren.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Februar 2018)

Klar soll am Ende die Auswertung möglichst einfach sein, eine Belohnung winken und ein möglichst hoher Ertrag der Teilnehmer eingefahren. Das sollte man gebacken bekommen und derzeitig ist es ja nur ein sammeln an möglichen Vorschlägen die das dauerhafte Falterteam mit der Reiseleitung abstimmt und durchwinkt.

Es ist eben die Frage wie hoch hängt man die Meßlatte, tägliche Ernte auf die gesamte Dauer der Aktion, Ausschüttung der Gewinne an alle oder oder nur Teilnehmer die schon Wert X aufweisen ( dadurch möglicherweise Wegfall der 2 Klassen Verlosung ). Die Leistung der Falter ist ja höchst unterschiedlich aber eine verbindliche Teilnahme sollte schon vor dem Start stehen und nicht wie gerade bis zum letzten Loch. Ich halte mich ab da dann mal zurück


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Februar 2018)

@cubanrice987:
Nur so als Info:
Wenn die Grenze bei den Beispielhaften 120 WUs liegen sollte hättest du bereits das 3,6-fache > 443 WUs sind auf deinem Konto. 



foldinghomealone schrieb:


> @A.Meier-PS3: Wir zwei könnten die Auswertung schon fahren, schon klar.
> Nur denke ich, dass die Auswertung ein PCGH-Redakteur machen muss und wenn er dann alleine dafür schon x Stunden verbrät - anstatt jetzt ein paar Minuten -, sehe ich, dass das Ganze zu kompliziert/aufwändig sein könnte, um in von Chefetage noch unterstützt zu werden.


X-Stunden-Annahme ist definitiv übertrieben:
Für die Punkteauswertung nimmst eh das bereits vorhandene Tabellenkalculationsscript und das sagt dir ja eh schon wer die Punktegrenze erreicht hat.

Die einzige Mehrarbeit dabei ist das du bei allen die das festgelegte Punktelimit ereicht haben noch kurz die Monatsproduktion ansiehst > ich glaub kaum das man ne Stunde für 100 Falter braucht.


----------



## Doleo (15. Februar 2018)

Es könnte ja einen "Neueinsteiger" Preis geben. Sprich: diejenigen, die zum ersten mal Falten werden einem eigenen "Topf" zugeteilt. Diesen könnte man nach den berechneten PPD in der jeweiligen Woche gewichten. Natürlich müsste diese in einem Thread bekanntgeben ob sie am Gewinnspiel mitmachen wollen oder nicht. Damit schreckt man potentielle Neueisnteiger vl. nicht ab durch das " x WUs" (Wobei natürlich eine Schwelle von 200k PPD trotzdem eingeführt werden könnte (Hausnummer)).

Dann einen Preis für die Top10 (oder 15, 20). Innerhalb denen wird nochmals ein eigener Preis vergeben. Dieser wäre nicht PPD oder WU abhängig.

Dann generelle Preise bei denen alle (theoretisch) gewinnen könnten. Mit einer PPD Gewichtung bräuchte man auch kein unteres Limit ansetzten. 200k sind umgerechnet eine sehr niedrige Chance auf einen Gewinn.


----------



## Don Dogma (15. Februar 2018)

Oh verdammt, ich hab vergessen, mich für das Gewinnspiel einzutragen - mein Leben und das Falten hat keinen Sinn mehr.


----------



## JayTea (15. Februar 2018)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> --> Leistung pro Zeitraum ergibt PPD



Mein Gedanke dahinter ist halt, dass nur Falter den Hauptpreis gewinnen können, die innerhalb eines längeren Zeitraumes (1 Jahr oder seit der letzten Aktionswoche) immer wieder am Thema F@h drangeblieben sind. Dann müsste man nicht auf Ehrenhaftigkeit der Neueinsteiger hoffen; in Anlehnung an binärs Gedanke. 
Dann wären wir eher bei PPMonth oder soetwas. Schon klar das man das auf PointsPer*Day* umrechnen kann, wenn man nur rein die Punkte berücksichtigt.   Wenn man aber Punkte und WU-Anzahl mit dem längeren Zeitraum verwurstet, fällt die Einheit [PPD}/[PPM] raus.
Ja, ich fänds prima, wenn der Hauptgewinn thematisch bei der Sache bleibt.
Ja, ich weiß. dass das für den Sponsor unattraktiv ist. (Weil kleinere Zielgruppe)
Ja, mir ist klar, dass die Auswertung zeitaufwendiger wird.
Ja, ich sehe das Problem, dass bei diesen ganzen Bedingungen wahrscheinlich weniger Neulinge zum Einstieg motiviert werden, als wenn sich einfacher ein Erfolg/Gewinn abgreifen lässt.

Im Grunde gehe ich für meinen Teil eindeutig mit binär mit: als *Dauergast *dieser Vorstellung ist es für mich ein nettes Gimmick aber im Vordergrund stehen die Gemeinschaft und der zuvorkommende Austausch hier im Forum. Zusätzlich gespickt mit dem Interesse für die PC-Hardware und den Forschungsthemen.
Da viele Mitstreiter im Rahmen der Aktionswoche aber "nur" zeitweilig am Thema Folding teilhaben, wird das Gewinnspiel bei ihnen einen deutlich höheren Stellenwert einnehmen. (Was ich nachvollziehbar und nicht verwerflich finde.)

Ich halte mich dann auch mal aus der weiteren Diskussion raus. Nicht weil ich vergrault bin, sondern weil es mir wie oben beschrieben nicht allzu wichtig ist und ich mich einfach überraschen lasse.


----------



## cubanrice987 (15. Februar 2018)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @cubanrice987:
> Nur so als Info:
> Wenn die Grenze bei den Beispielhaften 120 WUs liegen sollte hättest du bereits das 3,6-fache > 443 WUs sind auf deinem Konto.



Um mich ging es ja gar nicht, es ging mir eher um die Leute die vom Gewinnspiel zum falten gelockt werden (sollen), wenn die es als aussichtslos ansehen die Bedingungen zu erfüllen, lassen die es doch vermutlich gleich bleiben...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Februar 2018)

cubanrice987 schrieb:


> Um mich ging es ja gar nicht, es ging mir eher um die Leute die vom Gewinnspiel zum falten gelockt werden (sollen), wenn die es als aussichtslos ansehen die Bedingungen zu erfüllen, lassen die es doch vermutlich gleich bleiben...


Das ist aber mehr ein grundsätzliches Problem des aktuellen QRB-Systems bzw. das Nichtwissen der Neulinge das man verhältnissmässig aktuell die Punkte fasst nachgeworfen bekommt:
Die Neulinge: Wie soll ich 200'000 Punkte zusammenbekommen?
Wir die in der Materie drin sind: Warum nur so ne Alibiübung von 200'000 Punkt?

Will dass jetzt nicht weiter vertiefen > ihr kennt meine Meinung zum QRB-Punktesystem im Allgemeinen.


----------



## raFINNiert (15. Februar 2018)

Doleo schrieb:


> Es könnte ja einen "Neueinsteiger" Preis geben. Sprich: diejenigen, die zum ersten mal Falten werden einem eigenen "Topf" zugeteilt. [...]



Eine sehr spannende Diskussion. Und alle haben das Ziel, noch mehr Leute zum Falten zu motivieren, das ist spitze. Die Idee von Doleo, einen Extra-Preis für "Neueinsteiger" zu vergeben, gefällt mir sehr gut. Quasi einen Rooki-Preis. Das motiviert Neueinsteiger ggf. noch etwas mehr. Eine (niedrig angesetzte) Minimalleistung kann evtl. verhindern, dass jemand nur eine WU abschließt, um etwas gewinnen zu können.

Auch ich bin im Februar 2015 durch eine Faltwoche zum Falten hier im Team animiert worden, damals noch ohne Preise für die Faltwoche. Ich finde es Klasse, dass Gigabyte und PCGH dies so unterstützen - und natürlich auch die F@H-Community hier. Und das sage ich nicht nur, weil ich diesmal die Grafikkarte abgestaubt habe. 
Wenn unsere und die Anstrengungen der Stanford University dazu führen würden, die Folgen der Krankheiten zu verringern oder gar zu verhindern, was wäre das für ein Erfolg?!

Daher würde ich gern möglichst viele motivieren, auch hin und wieder ein wenig zu falten. Preise für die Faltwoche würde ich auf Leistungen innerhalb der Faltwoche begrenzen. Wenn darüber hinaus noch einmal im Jahr Jahrespreise vergeben würden (auf einer Jahres-Gala oder einem Bankett  - nur Spaß), wäre das natürlich noch besser. Das würde ich unabhängig von den Faltwochen sehen.
Es mag an meinem jüngsten Gewinn liegen, aber den Hauptpreis würde ich nicht auf die TOP-Falter begrenzen. Ich falte so oder so, egal ob ich eine Grafikkarte gewinnen kann, oder nicht. Das wird bei euch anderen Wahnsinnigen... ähhh ... ich meine Wahnsinnsfaltern auch so sein, oder? Warum diese Chance nicht allen "Dauerfaltern" dieser Faltwoche geben. Wie man feststellt, ob die ganze Woche durchgearbeitet wurde kann ich nicht genau sagen. Mindestens eine WU jeden Tag? Oder Mindestpunktzahl wie bisher für den Gewinn (200.000 Punkte)?
Trotzdem kann man ruhig die TOP-X mit einem Extra-Preis belohnen. Aber da würde mir auch eine tolle Gigabyte-Tastatur  o.ä. reichen, um einen zusätzlichen Gewinn-Kitzel zu verspüren.

Und was ich ganz besonders betonen möchte: Wir sind jetzt auf Platz  10 bei den Teams!!! Was ein Erfolg. Das zeigt, wie gut die Faltwochen funktionieren. Klar, ohne unseren TOP-Falter "The Wasp" sähe das anders aus, aber die Summe aller Leistungen macht den Erfolg und stärkt die gute Sache. Je mehr mitmachen und einen Teil beitragen, desto besser.

Ich danke allen, die einen Teil zu diesem / unserem Erfolg beigetragen haben: PC Games Hardware, die F@H Community, allen Mitfaltern, Gigabyte für die Preise, Stanford University. Macht alle weiter! Im September brechen wir den (erstaunlich hohen) Tagesrekord von Samstag.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Februar 2018)

Ja, stimmt schon, ich "mache" rund einen Drittel aller Punkte
Aber das tue ich auch - und vor allem -* weil *ihr so ein Super-Team seid das mich immer wieder neu motiviert


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Februar 2018)

Mit bescheidenen Mitteln und ca. 12 Std. Laufzeit im Schnitt ( 2 Tage hatte ich 24 Std. am laufen ) waren die 200k bequem zu bekommen. Ich hatte am 29. 01 es einfach gestartet um zu sehen was der PC leistet ( i7 2600k + GTX 770 ) und so mancher Tag mit den intensiveren WU´s brachte gefühlt fast nix. Trotzdem hats in der Summe als Gastarbeiter 1,4 Mio erspielt


----------



## bastian123f (27. Februar 2018)

Sind die Preise schon verschickt worden?


----------



## bastian123f (28. Februar 2018)

Hat schon jemand seinen Preis bekommen?


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Februar 2018)

Ich weiss nicht - du aber offenbar noch nicht


----------



## c00LsPoT (28. Februar 2018)

Ich hatte echt doppelt Glück. 1. Wegen dem Gewinn (Maus) und 2. weil meine Maus schon seit ein paar Monaten zickt. So langsam wirds immer schlimmer und ich hoffe auch schon jeden Tag auf das Paket.^^

Edit: Alles angekommen!


----------



## raFINNiert (2. März 2018)

c00LsPoT schrieb:


> Edit: Alles angekommen!



Meine Grafikkarte ist noch nicht da, aber wenn c00LsPoT seine Maus schon bekommen hat, hoffe ich auf baldiges Eintreffen meiner "Elektro-Heizung". Es lohnt sich ja auch im Moment, schön kalt draußen. Spart Gas und damit auch CO2 ein


----------



## Olstyle (2. März 2018)

Die Tastatur kam Mittwoch Abend.


----------



## bastian123f (2. März 2018)

Bei mit kam es anscheinend auch am Mittwoch an. Es war wohl das paket, welches beim nachbar landete und wir dachten, dass es das paket meiner Freundin ist


----------



## Bumblebee (3. März 2018)

... also alles gut ...


----------

